# ! hell gate mega flopppppp!



## Bloodlight (7. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich hab es in 1 woche geschafft in lvl 30 in hellgate zu kommen gerade haben wir den höllen lord ( der auch auf der hülle abgebildet ist ) gekillt ... und nun !!! : hat sich ein portal geöffnt das  quit game heist  und alle anderen ausgänge waren weg also mussten wir ducht ........ nun sind wir im alptraum modus das soll heisen das wir wider im startgebit sind und neu anfangen müssen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  der einzige unter schid die gegner sind angeglichen (lvl30) aber die qs sind die selben hab gerade die protese für den kleinen jungen da geholt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  die ganzen orte sind weg (weg punkte) und alle qs die man noch hatte auch =( ich hab  kein bock das game noch mal durch zu zocken .... und wenn dann mit einer anderen klasse .......

sorry für die fehler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





bloodlight


----------



## Deadwool (7. November 2007)

sowas hab ich befürchtet. bin 21 mit meinem Beschwörer und bereits im vierten Akt.


----------



## Bloodlight (7. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ja akt 5 



Spoiler



hat noch ein nettes video und momur wird böse  die frau da stirbt  und das wars .........


 viel fun noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Baldoran von Schattenhand (7. November 2007)

ohje !

ihr habt mich damit gerade dazu gebracht mir dieses spiel besser nicht zu kaufen...

sorry für fehler im text...


----------



## Bloodlight (7. November 2007)

jo is besser so sorry .....  du hast das in 1 woche durch wenn du nicht oft zockst 2 das lohnt sich nicht da 55euro zu zahlen


----------



## chopi (7. November 2007)

und ich dachte ich hols mir... naja danke das ihr mir die auge geöfnet habt^^

gibts wirklick keinen unterschied?


----------



## Rankoro (7. November 2007)

Uff, außer das man in Diablo 2 länger gebraucht hat, klingt das aber irgendwie fast genauso. Allerdings da wollt ich wegen der Videos durch die Portale. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Weiß nicht wie das in HG: L. ist, gibs da auch so geile Sequenzen? Aber zumindetstens eine Woche Level 30 ist auch net so prickelnd, wo ist da der Reiz, wenn man so schnell levelt?

Grüße


----------



## Bloodlight (7. November 2007)

"wo ist da der Reiz, wenn man so schnell levelt?"

kannst so nicht sagen ich hab hier und da mal 3-4 stunden am tag gezockt ... mit einem kumpel zu sammen .... das ist ja das doofe ich wollte nicht so schnell fertig werden (bin kein progamer) des halb ja die enteuschung ......................... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dulkarash (7. November 2007)

hört man ja nicht gern : /


----------



## Xondor (7. November 2007)

r o f l l l l l l l
Gut, dass ich nie vorhatte es zu kaufen. Verarsche ist sowas


----------



## Varnamys (7. November 2007)

Bloodlight schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ja akt 5
> ...


Sowas nennt man SPOILERN (Inhalte oder gar das Ende eines PC-Spiels, Buches, Kinofilm, etc...verraten) und ist bei manchen eventuell nicht gerne gesehen/gelesen. Bitte beim nächsten Mal entweder direkt weglassen oder dick in rot Ankündigen...

*grummel*


----------



## ZAM (7. November 2007)

Ich habs mal eingespoilert *g*


----------



## Helix (7. November 2007)

Jungs .... 

Es war schonn immer bekannt das die normale Kaufversion 40 Spielstunden enthält und nicht mehr ... 
Also da kann man ja ausrechnen dass man bald fertig ist . Und wenn man die Story mitliest merkt man schnell wo es zum Ende kommt.
Man muss auch berücksichtigen dass das Spiel sicher auch bisschen auf Multiplayer und das Abo ausgelegt ist . 
Habe nichts anderes erwartet...
Schade ist es irgendwie trotzdem schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS . ZAM du SPOILER  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ink0gnito (7. November 2007)

wie kann man so einen spoiler ''schutz'' machen zam?=D
Also das man was markieren muss, damit es sichtbar wird..


----------



## Môrticielle (7. November 2007)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> wie kann man so einen spoiler ''schutz'' machen zam?=D
> Also das man was markieren muss, damit es sichtbar wird..


Schriftart auf gleiche Farbe setzen, wie der Hintergrund, auf den sie steht. Dann ist sie nicht sichtbar und wird erst beim Markieren als Negativ sichtbar.

Allerdings können User das momentan nicht so einfach, da der Texteditor als Textfarbe keinen Grauton anbietet, der exakt dem Grau des Hintergrundsentspricht. Wenn man den Hexadezimalwert für die verwendete Hintergrundfarbe kennt, kann man den Text durch den "color=#XXXXXX"-Befehl entsprechend färben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ilonie_Daystalker (7. November 2007)

Hmmm...
das habe ich mir schon fast gedacht, in den Zeitschriften hab ich auch schon gelesen das wieder viel Kritik an das Spiel geübt worden ist, da fragt man sich doch wieder ob die Vorschußlorbeeren die das Spiel (und so viele andere Spiele in der jüngeren Vergangenheit) bekommen haben, nicht lieber geringer ausfallen sollten, bis das Spiel wirklich und warhaftig in der Kaufversion vorliegt und dann eine wirkliche Einschätzung abgeben wie das Spiel ist.

Ich werd es mir Garantiert Kaufen nur nicht für 45 &#8364;, sondern warten bis es den die 15&#8364; grenze unterschreitet oder als Vollversion bei ihrgendeiner Zeitschrift beiliegt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 egal wie lange es dauert, ich hab Zeit.


----------



## Kaldaria (7. November 2007)

jo bloß is quatsch es ist nicht ganz genau so.... erstens ist es wesentlich schwerer nungut es ist relativ schnell durch aber der zweite durchlauf ist erstens Sekundar unten taucht ne kleine Button auf da kannste den an und aus machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das 2 Bezirk ist wesentlich länger weil du im zweiten akt 31 bist und die gegner 37 ... 
Zum Flopp mein gott es geht in dem Spiel ähnlich wie in Diablo um das lvln und das dauert auf lvl 30 soo ewig im verhältnis zu 29

Es ist halt auf Multiplayer ausgelegt. Und zu 5 irgenntwo durchmätzeln ist einfach nur genial.

Ps: Wer nur auf Solo Player aus ist soll sich lieber Diablo holen aber für Multiplayer ist das spiel einfach nur genial


----------



## Varnamys (7. November 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich habs mal eingespoilert *g*


Der ZAMinator... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mein Held des Tages. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Achso zum Thema noch:

Ich spiel Hellgate so nebenher mal ne Stunde oder so... find es allerdings albern für das, was sie für die Abonnenten anbieten Kohle zu bezahlen daher mach ich es auch nicht. Ansonsten ist das Spiel recht nett, hat sich aber für mich in der Beta (ja ich hab's noch so ne Woche zocken dürfen vor VÖ) eher als SinglePlayer Spiel geoutet, da ja eh alles instanziert ist... es sei denn man geht gezielt mit Leuten in die Dungeons *schulterzuck*

Ergo: für nen SinglePlayerSpiel zahl ich keine monatlichen Gebühren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dogar (7. November 2007)

ich spiel Hellgate auch.

Und ich muss sagen das es mir bisher sehr gefällt ^^

Wenn man nach dem Tod des bosses von vorne anfängt is mir des egal dann mach ich halt weiter ^^


----------



## Dagonzo (7. November 2007)

Bloodlight schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ich hab es in 1 woche geschafft in lvl 30 in hellgate zu kommen gerade haben wir den höllen lord ( der auch auf der hülle abgebildet ist ) gekillt ... und nun !!! : hat sich ein portal geöffnt das  quit game heist  und alle anderen ausgänge waren weg also mussten wir ducht ........ nun sind wir im alptraum modus das soll heisen das wir wider im startgebit sind und neu anfangen müssen ...
> ...


Was hast du erwartet? Ein Unendlichspiel wie WoW? War doch klar, das es wie Diablo 2 abläuft oder vorher keine Tests gelesen?


----------



## Uktawa (7. November 2007)

Mich überrascht das Ergebnis in keinster Weise. HG:L ist wie ich es früher shcon erwähnte nichts weiter als ein Diablo Klon in andrem Gewand. Das Spiel ist eigendlich wie jedes stink normale Singelplyergame (Egoshooter). Ne einfache Story, schicke Grafik und jede Menge Action. Normale Spiele hat man auch schnell durch wenn man 3-4h am Tag zockt. Wer mehr erwartet hat, hätte es besser wissen sollen.
Auch wenn das Spiel einen Multiplyermodus hat...ist es eben noch lange kein MMO...und deshalb wird in 6 Monaten kein Hahn mehr nach dem Spiel krähen.


----------



## .Blôôdy. (7. November 2007)

Gedult Gedult... Das Game ist am Anfang !
Wie wars bei WoW erinnert euch *erinner*
Alles verbugt  verzweiflung an elite mobs   stufe 60 was nun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn das Game ne zeit läuft wird es besser es kommt ja auch für zahlende der Ston..dingens patch au irwan  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  also abwarten Tee trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dargrimm (7. November 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich habs mal eingespoilert *g*



Leider zu spät, Herr Kollege...jetzt kenn ich das Ende  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, dann kann ich mir ja jetzt richtig Zeit lassen mit dem Spielen, und ich dachte schon ich hol die anderen nie ein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße

FloZwo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yoba (7. November 2007)

.Blôôdy. schrieb:


> Gedult Gedult... Das Game ist am Anfang !
> Wie wars bei WoW erinnert euch *erinner*
> Alles verbugt  verzweiflung an elite mobs   stufe 60 was nun
> 
> ...




HG:L ist trotzallem nur ein Single-Player Game. Da können doppelt soviele Patches und Inhalte nachgefüttert werden wie in WoW und trotzdem wird es nie an den Inhalt und Langzeitmotivation eines MMOG wie WoW, DAoC usw. auch nur annähernd rankommen.
Flagship Studios sollen sich über kurz oder lang damit abfinden, daß Sie es höchstwahrscheinlich verbockt haben. Vorallem mit dem Idee von wegen 2 Klassen Gesellschaft und Abo. Damit haben Sie sich die Chance auf ein erfolgreiches Addon ala LoD verbaut.
Meine Meinung natürlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NaturalDesaster (7. November 2007)

hmmm, klingt wie Dark'n'light irgendwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur spielbarer


----------



## Ombre (7. November 2007)

So - nun auch meine Meinung zu Hellgate London:

1. Meiner Meinung (so wie bei vielen anderen auch) kommt man viel zu schnell durch das Game durch. Ich bin jetzt lvl 21 nach 3!!!! Tagen - und ich gehe auch noch nebenbei arbeiten.

2. Die Menüsteuerung ist der totale Dreck (Alt-Taste usw.).

3. Andauernde Spielabstürtze trotz aktueller Hardware und Treiber.

3.1 Nach jedem Absturz steht man wieder in der zuletzt betretenen Station.

4. Für einen Multiplayermodus hat das Game einen beschi****** Chatmodus.

5. Die (fast) komplette Instanzierung ist recht unglücklich gewählt: Spontane Gruppenzusammenführung erschwert.

6. Bugs ohne Ende (OK - das haben Riesen wie WoW auch) - aber ich habe mir was anderes erhofft. Dazu zählen Unverwundbare Gegner die einen niedermachen. - Gegner, die nicht reagieren usw...

7.....

8....

9.....

usw........

Also - ich denke, dass die Entwickler sich doch ein wenig mehr Zeit hätten nehmen sollen. Sicherlich kann man in Multiplayerspielen nicht so einfach gegen etablierte Riesen wie WoW ankommen, aber wenn man sich mit diesen messen will, dann muss schon ein wenig mehr kommen.

Ich würde mir dieses Game nicht noch mal kaufen und an Eurer Stelle würde ich es mir auch überlegen.

So... - wer jetzt einen Rechtschreibfehler findet, darf ihn behalten.

greetz


----------



## Isegrim (7. November 2007)

Jetzt wartet erst mal ab. Ist doch genauso wie damals bei Diablo I bzw. II. Normal, Alptraum, Hölle als Schwierigkeitsgrade mit unterschiedlichen Stufenanforderungen. Die richtig guten Gegenstände wird&#8217;s wieder nur bei den Bossen auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad geben. Je nach Patch/Version hat das Leveln bei Diablo II von ~ 80 bis 99 recht lange gedauert.  Der Erfahrungs- und Stufenanstieg ist nicht linear. Hatte man Baal auf Hölle besiegt, war das Spiel im Grunde &#8222;durchgespielt&#8220;. Es zog aber seinen Reiz gar nicht daraus, sondern aus dem riesigen Fundus ultraseltener Gegenstände, ihrer Kombination miteinander und dem Spielen der verschiedenen Klassen mit allerlei Skillungen. (Ja, ok, HC und Ladder gibt&#8217;s auch noch.)

Wer etwas wie WoW sucht, ist bei Hellgate aber definitiv falsch. Uktawa hat das recht gut dargestellt, obwohl ich persönlich auf eine höhere Lebenserwartung tippe.
Sich über ein Spiel vor dem Kauf abseits der als Werbung getarnten Tests zu informieren, ist eben doch gar nicht so schlecht. ;>



Môrticielle schrieb:


> Schriftart auf gleiche Farbe setzen, wie der Hintergrund, auf den sie steht. Dann ist sie nicht sichtbar und wird erst beim Markieren als Negativ sichtbar.
> 
> Allerdings können User das momentan nicht so einfach, da der Texteditor als Textfarbe keinen Grauton anbietet, der exakt dem Grau des Hintergrundsentspricht. Wenn man den Hexadezimalwert für die verwendete Hintergrundfarbe kennt, kann man den Text durch den "color=#XXXXXX"-Befehl entsprechend färben.
> 
> ...



Warum einfach, wenn&#8217;s auch kompliziert geht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einfach das Spoiler-Tag benutzen!

So sieht die Eingabe aus:


```
[spoiler]Hier steht Text, den andere nur durch Markieren lesen können.[/spoiler]
```

So sieht das Ergebnis aus:


Spoiler



Hier steht Text, den andere nur durch Markieren lesen können.



Hätte man übrigens auch herausgefunden, wenn man Bloodlights Beitrag probehalber zitiert hätte. Darin stehen sämtliche Tags, die der Verfasser benutzt hat, in Klartext.
Alle Formatierungsmöglichkeiten, z.B. wie man Youtube-Videos in einen Forumsbeitrag einbindet, findet ihr hier: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...amp;CODE=bbcode

oder mit einem Klick auf




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uktawa (7. November 2007)

@Isegrim (ich find den Nick so schön..so heist mein Bär in HDRO nun auch *G*):

Ich wollte mit den 6 Monaten ja auch nicht sagen das es dann keiner mehr spielt. Eher meinte ich damit das der "Hype" usw der jetzt drumm gemacht wird/wurde dann vestummt sein wird. Eben weil es nicht viel her gibt auf dauer.
Es wird wie bei D2 auch ne gewissen Fanbase bleiben die täglich bis zum abwinken immer und immer wieder die selben Levelorte besuchen ect. Dann trifft man sich an einem öffentlichen Platz und macht nen Schw... *hust* ... Schwanenhalsvergleich. So wars bei D2 ja auch.
Deswegen versteh ich auch net so ganz warum da einige jetzt so rum jammern. Bevor ich mir nen Spiel kaufe das mich mehr als 10 Euro kostet, lesen ich min ein Testbericht und informier mich etwas genauer. Dann hätte man auch schnell erkannt was wirklich drinn/drann ist an dem Game.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ArcaJeth (8. November 2007)

Hallo,

also jeder der nach dieser "Enthüllung" enttäuscht ist, hat ein Spiel erhofft dass Hellgate nicht ist (und auch nie sein sollte). Hellgate ist ein Hack & Slay wie Diablo (1&2), Sacred, Titan Quest, Loki & Co.
All' diese Spiele hat man relativ schnell durch (man braucht beim einen vielleicht etwas länger als bei 'nem anderen) und schaltet damit den nächsten Schwierigkeitsgrad frei. Bei Diablo waren dass z.B. Alptraum und Hölle, Titan Quest hat 3 Schwierigkeitsgrade und Sacred sogar 5, das ist bei diesem Genre ganz normal und es gehört dazu, dass man die "Story" dann nochmals von Anfang an spielt. Nach dem ersten Durchspielen von Hellgate schaltet man die Nightmare-Schwierigkeit frei und wie bei Diablo soll später (gerüchteweise!) auch noch "Hell" kommen ... zusätzlich kann man einen Charackter als Elite neu erstellen, dadurch wirds ab Level 1 schon schwerer (mehr Monster und spürbar mehr Elite-Gegner). Hat man Hellgate abonniert kann man sich nach dem Durchspielen auch einen Hardcore-Charakter erstellen, dieser kann - wie von Diablo bekannt, dauerhaft sterben, sprich nach einem Tod ist Ende und man fängt neu an.

Ich hab meinen Blademaster inzwischen auch auf Level 30 und das Ende gesehen, nun spiele ich diesen normalen Char weiter bis 50 und paralell versuche ich mich an einem Elite-BM (finde die Klasse einfach klasse und für die Egoshooter-Hunterklassen hab ich Tabula Rasa *g*).

Klar, die Bugs nerven (und davon gibts noch reichlich) aber es macht mir trotzdem echt Spaß und ich bin gespannt was noch so kommt - ob ich abonniere entscheide ich dann spontan. Das erste große Update soll im Dezember kommen, sind bis dahin die gröbsten Bugs raus und PayPal als Zahlungsmethode drin haben FSS gute Chancen mich zu überzeugen .. Stonehenge klingt gut, habe auch was von neuen Tilesets (also anderer Optik der Level) und evtl. dann schon neuen Klassen gelesen. Aber auch als Nichtabonennt kann man eine ganze Weile Spaß haben - man darf nur kein MMOG a la WoW oder HdRO erwarten.


----------



## Bloodlight (8. November 2007)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Was hast du erwartet? Ein Unendlichspiel wie WoW? War doch klar, das es wie Diablo 2 abläuft oder vorher keine Tests gelesen?







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  das ja nicht aber ich dachte nicht das ich es nach 6 tagen in denen ich nur hier und da gezockt hab durch ist .......


----------



## Zipfiii (8. November 2007)

wer denkt das spiel ist in 6 monaten vorbei und fast keiner zockt es mehr, idt sowas wie auf dem holzweg!

es ist vom spielsystem eben genauso wie diablo, und wer das nicht versteht bleibt uns fern und zockt euer langweiliges wow weiter bis ihr kotzen müsst.

umso mehr das machen umso weniger whiner sind bei hgl.

das game hat noch wahnsinnig viel potential, nur erkennen das viele rosarote brillen-wow-bsitzer nicht.

es ist genau das was angekündigt wurde und das ist gut so. ihr könnte gerne weiter minuten lang mit den mounts durch die gegend fliegen, blümchen farmen für den nächsten raid, oder ewig auf eine 5er gruppe suchen.

in der zeit haben die hgl zocker schon zig instanzen dirch, ob alleine oder mit mehreren ist egal. wie hab ich das ewige gefarme bei wow gehasst, und seht es euch doch mal nicht durch die rosa brille an ... wow ist am absteigenden ast, da könnt ihr sagen was ihr wollt - Punkt


----------



## MoeMT384 (8. November 2007)

Bloodlight schrieb:


> ... nun sind wir im alptraum modus das soll heisen das wir wider im startgebit sind und neu anfangen müssen ...



Du hast noch nie Diablo 1 oder 2 gespielt, richtig? Kauf es dir mal, kostet nicht mehr viel, dann weißt du, was ich meine ;-) HGL ist übrigens von den selben Leuten... zumindest die meisten davon haben an Diablo und an Hellgate: London gearbeitet... Genialität lässt sich nun einmal nicht verbergen. 

MfG
Moe


----------



## Muahdib (8. November 2007)

Ich habs nun auch mal angetestet ... nur Soloplayer und wie man so sagt Super Grafik da kann kaum wer was sagen ausser man muss die Texturen zurückschrauben .

Was mich aber am Gameplay nerft sind die kleinen Sachen wie 

1. Unlogische Rätzel ... im Ausgetrockneten Flussbett ( Boote liegen da rum )  Server suchen
und einschalten . BOAH 

2. Spawnzone leider manchmal zu klein so das man von Gegnermassen überrant wird auch
wieder in dem Flussbettlevels .

3. kaum Unterschiede bei den Gegner , Level´s 
Jeder Höllendurchgang ist gleich z.b. 




Zu den Sachen wie Gameplay von anderen Chars u.s.w kann ich kaum was sagen hab nur nen 
Ingi gespielt bis lvl 20 rum .

Auf dauer wird dieses Game niemanden Glücklich machen da war Diablo 2 einfach ein ganz 
anderes Kaliber .


Wer hofft durch Patches und bezahlten Content ein vernünftiges Spiel daraus zu bekommen
hat wohl vergessen das der Preis ein Vernünftiges Game rechtfertig . Nicht nur vernünftige
Grafik und dann kaum mehr . 

Aber eigentlich war es ja zu erwarten das es solch ein Game wird wie man immer sagte ... 
Automatische Levelerstellung u.s.w. etwas Logic hätte da nicht geschadet . Und ich glaub
es ist nicht so schwer einem Automatischen Leveleditor zu sagen Serverschränke gehören 
in Räume nicht ins Flussbett .


----------



## Devilyn (8. November 2007)

hmmmmmm........eigentlich gehen mir eure kommentare sonst wo vorbei^^
DENN.......jeder soll das spielen was einem gefällt und ich find hgl total genial sei es drum das das spiel immer gleich ist oder nach 1er woche das ende in sicht^^
Mir machts spass und Dia 2 hat auch schon so spass gemacht.
Und da auch angekündigt wurde das es ähnlich wie Dia 2 sein wird und auch nun ist war es vorhersehbar als mein schon gehört hat Alptraum Modus das es von vorn beginnt^^

tada

und das mit dem zahlen ist ja nun jedem selbst überlassen und ich würde da nicht dauernd so flamen immerhin bezahlt ihr genauso für ein spiel das komplett auf farmen aufgebaut ist nur um die kunden bei der stange zu halten^^

so ob mein kommentar sinn macht oder nicht sei dahin gestellt mir egal^^

btw: wir wäre es wenn mal wer n forum für die ganzen HG:L Flame threads und hass hymnen aufmacht und hier wieder bessere themen angesprochen werden^^
Z.B was ist euer Lieblingskäfer oder die Grosse Streitfrage KAFFEE oder KAKAO eh?^^

so far^^

Wer fehler findet bitte weg denken^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ah noch was vergressen das mit dem Flussbett ist ja nun wirklich kein Rätsel omg^^ das ist einfach nur finde a und schalte ein und das flussbett ist ausgetrocknet und der "server" sieht nicht aus wie ein server meines erachtens^^ und ehem ZUKUNFT das spielt nicht heute das da son koffer von metall schrank steht^^ nein da is alles portable^^


----------



## Bloodlight (8. November 2007)

Devilyn schrieb:


> hmmmmmm........eigentlich gehen mir eure kommentare sonst wo vorbei^^
> DENN.......jeder soll das spielen was einem gefällt und ich find hgl total genial sei es drum das das spiel immer gleich ist oder nach 1er woche das ende in sicht^^
> Mir machts spass und Dia 2 hat auch schon so spass gemacht.
> 
> ...


----------



## Scarloc. (8. November 2007)

Ich habs auch aufm pc, hab nen beta key bekommen und daher kann ichs online immer noch spielen, hab also nichts gezahlt.
aber ehrlich fand ich diablo 2 irgendwie besser..
HGL hat schon was, aber irgendwie find ichs nicht so den renner, aber ich finds "noch spielbar" (also als zeitvertreib und so kann mans gut spielen)
Hab nen Blademaster lvl 12 oder 13 im 2. act

aber irgendwie find ich alles ziemlich einfach bisher


----------



## Uktawa (8. November 2007)

Zipfiii schrieb:


> wer denkt das spiel ist in 6 monaten vorbei und fast keiner zockt es mehr, idt sowas wie auf dem holzweg!
> 
> es ist vom spielsystem eben genauso wie diablo, und wer das nicht versteht bleibt uns fern und zockt euer langweiliges wow weiter bis ihr kotzen müsst.
> 
> ...



Was geht denn mit Dir ab. Hast Du die Posts vor Deinem denn überhaupt richtig gelesen ? Wohl eher nicht. Niemand hat gesagt das HGL nach 6 Monaten keiner mehr spielen wird. Es wurd egsagt das der Hype in 6 Monaten weg sein wird und kein Hahn mehr nach kräht. Es wird sicher Fans geben die es Spielen, aber der Renner wird es nicht sein.
Und was Dein ansprechen auf WoW betrifft...kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln. Keine rhat hier direkte Vergleich zu WoW gezogen noch gesagt das WoW besser sei oder so. Man sollte einen Thread schon genau lesen bevor man anfängt rum zu pöbeln. Denn nach nichts anderem klingt das was Du da geschrieben hast. Wenn Du WoW nicht mehr sehen kannst...ist Dein Problem. Ich spiel WoW auch schon lange nichtmehr. Aber ich mach die Leute nicht so "dumm an" die noch Spass daran haben.


----------



## Tic0 (8. November 2007)

Ja, also Hellgate London wurde schon richtig versaut... das Spiel hat (hatte) sooo viel potential, was
aber letztendlich dabei rauskaum ist wirklich unter aller sau!

Was mich an HGL am meisten stört ist, das man Instanz für Instanz eigtl. immer das selbe sieht, immer
die selben Kulissen, kaum was neues. Da frage ich mich, was soll das? Ein Spiel mit ~4 Jahren Produktionszeit
bekommt es nicht hin ein paar abwechslungsreiche Kulissen einzubauen? Das ist sowas von mega schwach!
Das lustige ist ja, man Spielt bis ~lv 30, dann gehts im nächster Schwierigkeitsgrad weiter, das heißt wiederum das man wieder die selben Instanzen von Anfang an spielt, wieder 0 abwechslung... das ganze dann ggf noch im 3ten Schwierigkeitsgrad, also bitte. So wie ich gehört habe sind die Questrewards im 2 Schwierigkeitsgrad sogar die selben wie im Normalen, sprich, auch hier gibt eine keine Levelbezogenen Questrewards, sondern die standart noob rewards... macht lust auf mehr oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wirklich selten so etwas grottiges gesehen.

Am lächerlichsten an HGL finde ich allerdings auch die 10€ mtl. gebühren... ich finde es so geil. HGL bietet NICHTS, *NIIICHTS* was auch nur im ansatz 10€ wert wäre! Man bezahlt für weitere Charakterslots, Bankslots, Gildengründung & co, wie geil ist das denn bitte?

Roper hat ja auch mal bezug auf die Kritik genommen... da waren zum einen die Punkte wegen der immer selbigen Kulissen als auch die 10€ Gebühren... 
Zum einen meinte er es gibt in HGL weit mehr abwechslungsreiche Kulissen als wie in D2 (das ich nicht lache) und weiterhin meinte er man ist mit 10€ noch gut dabei, denn WoW ect kostet immerhin 12,99€.
Das Roper sein Spiel mit WoW vergleicht (was den Preis betrifft) ist wohl auch sehr lächerlich...

Wenn ich mir denke das hier "erfahrene" Diablo2 Macher am Werk waren kann ich eigtl nur schmunzeln...
Ich glaube Blizzard kann froh sein dieses Team nichtmehr in ihren Reihen zu haben, um es jetzt mal etwas härter auszudrücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz schwache Leistung @ FSS


----------



## maggus (8. November 2007)

So, ich gehe jetzt mal meiner Rolle als HGL-Fanboy nach und verteidige das Stück Software 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man levelt wirklich schnell, aber war es bei Diablo anders? Ich habs natürlich nicht mehr im Kopf, aber die gefühlte Spielzeit eines Classic-Diablo war auch nicht viel länger als die Spielzeit von HGL. Bis Diablo im Dreck liegt vergeht genauso viel Zeit, wie man braucht, um HGL einmal durchzuspielen.

Hellgate ist eigentlich kein MMO. Gebühren zu verlangen finde selbst ich als Fanboy nicht gerechtfertigt. Hellgate zieht seinen Reiz für mich daraus, immer wieder neue Charaktere anzufangen, selbst auf der Maximalstufe Bosse nochmal zu legen, um ans perfekte Unique-Equip heranzukommen, die selbe Klasse nochmal zu spielen und die perfekte Skillung zu suchen, etc..

Es ist ein Hack n' Slay, und kein MMORPG, demnach gibts auch keinen wirklichen Endgamecontent.

Ich finde Hellgate macht seine Sache ganz gut. Es ist kein Überflieger, aber ein guter Happen für zwischendurch, um die Wartezeit auf Diablo 3 zu versüssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Nachtrag: Bei Diablo 2 haben wir teilweise auf LANs mit 4 Leuten innerhalb von 24 Stunden im Battle.Net Stufen im Bereich von 70-80 erreicht. Irgendwann hatte man den Dreh einfach perfekt raus, und wenn man sich immer in volle Spiele eingeklinkt hat, und darauf aufpasste, dass die 4 anderen Leute nicht im selben Gebiet sind, wie wir, dann hatten wir wahnsinnig viel EXP. Erforderte natürlich auch ordentlich Teamplay. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varnamys (8. November 2007)

Tic0 schrieb:


> Am lächerlichsten an HGL finde ich allerdings auch die 10€ mtl. gebühren... ich finde es so geil. HGL bietet NICHTS, *NIIICHTS* was auch nur im ansatz 10€ wert wäre! Man bezahlt für weitere Charakterslots, Bankslots, Gildengründung & co, wie geil ist das denn bitte?
> 
> Roper hat ja auch mal bezug auf die Kritik genommen... da waren zum einen die Punkte wegen der immer selbigen Kulissen als auch die 10€ Gebühren...
> Zum einen meinte er es gibt in HGL weit mehr abwechslungsreiche Kulissen als wie in D2 (das ich nicht lache) und weiterhin meinte er man ist mit 10€ noch gut dabei, denn WoW ect kostet immerhin 12,99€.
> Das Roper sein Spiel mit WoW vergleicht (was den Preis betrifft) ist wohl auch sehr lächerlich...


Nur mal nebenbei erwähnt, ich zahle keine 10,-€ für dieses Spiel, weil mir eben das was für diese 10,-€ geboten wird zu lächerlich erscheint um dafür Geld auszugeben.

Hört sich bei dir so an als müßte man zahlen, was aber definitiv nicht so ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tic0 (8. November 2007)

@Kailasa

Nein, man MUSS nicht, aber was hat man von dem Spiel wenn man nicht bezahlt?
Keine Events, fehlende Schwierigkeitsgrade, fehlender Content (Gebiete, Mobs, Items ect), fehlende
Charslots (3 sind sehr wenig) ect...

Desweiteren trennt das Spiel Subscriber von non-Subcribern, so kann man ja in den verschiedenen
Schwierigkeitsgraden garnicht zusammen Spielen... was wenn ein Kollege bezahlt und man selbst nicht möchte... da bleibt einem ja dann keine andere möglichkeit.

Hin oder her, 10€ sind für das Spiel nicht gerechtfertigt, da kann mir jetzt jeder sagen was er möchte.
Ich habe gerne knappe 13€ für WoW hingeblättert, das Spiel bietet mir einfach etwas, für HDRO hab
ich auch gern bezahlt, aber für HGL - nope verarschen lasse ich mich mit sicherheit nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Sache ist... HGL ist und bleibt ein Hack n Slay, großartiger (anspruchsvoller) Content wird kaum kommen,
so sind 10€ einfach viel zu viel! 

Wäre das Spiel F2P (einmalig die 50€) und ggf eine einmalige Gebühr für Addons wäre das wohl noch ok. 
Aber, täusche ich mich oder ist HGL das erste Hack n Slay (Action Rollenspiel) das mtl Gebühren verlangt?
Diablo 1 +2, Titanquest, Sacred und was es nicht noch so alles gibt, alles F2P...


----------



## landogarner (9. November 2007)

Ich muss mir hier mal meinen Frust von der Seele schreiben. Das Spiel an sich finde ich wirklich gelungen, es fühlt sich in der tat an wie ein 3-d Diablo.

Für mich ist es nahezu nicht spielbar, in den ersten Tagen nach dem Release war der Multiplayermodus der Horror. Habe das Spiel mit nem Kumpel gezockt und vor Frust fast in meine Maus gebissen, das ganze Multiplayerkonzept ist derart anti-intuitiv gestaltet, dass es eine Zeit gebraucht hat bis wir überhaupt zusammen spielen konnten. Nach dem ersten Update sind zwar gravierende Fehler ausgebessert (z.B. permanente meldung, dass der Speicher voll ist / Drohnen die nach jedem Ausloggen ihre Waffen gelöscht haben) andere sind jedoch hinzugekommen (der Mitspieler ist unsichtbar, man wird zur nächsten Station zurücktelepoertiert. 

Das bei weitem schlimmste Problem sind aber Kanten. Man kann sich sicher sein, landet man auf irgend eine Art und Weise auf einem Fleck an dem zwei Schrägen zusammenlaufen hängt man fest.

Mal ganz im Ernst, bis jetzt sieht das Game für mich tatsächlich aus wie ein Diablo in state-of-the-art Graphik, und jetzt soll ich für Funktionen die ich vor Jahren umsonst bekommen habe auf einmal eine monatliche Gebühr zahlen?! Wenn ich bedenke dass man für zeitgenössische Online Rollenspiele 15&#8364; im Monat zahl frage ich mich wirklich wie Hellgate einen derartigen Monatsbeitrag gerechtfertigt sehen will


----------



## Zappzarrap (9. November 2007)

Ich weiss garnicht was ihr alle habt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...HG:L is genau das als das es angekündigt wurde, nämlich ein Hack n´Slay
in futuristischem gewand...Und das es Bugs hat finde ich jetzt nicht weiter Verwunderlich....Noch zu Zeiten als
ich mit WoW angefangen habe (da war das Spiel schon über 1 Jahr raus) waren teils erhebliche Bugs im Spiel
und Funktionen die mittlerweile Selbstverständlich sind noch nicht eingebaut...Ob es jetzt gerechtfertigt ist für
HG:L n 10er zu latzen, sei mal dahingestellt, das kann man jetzt noch nicht beurteilen - auf der anderen Seite
seid doch froh das es dieses Hybrid Modell gibt, dann könnt ihr das anzocken, feststellen das ihr es scheisse 
findet und wieder deinstallieren....Oder saugt euch die Demo - D2 war auch nach dem 3. Mal durchspielen 
immer das selbe und trotzdem wurde es wieder und wieder gezoggert....gut es war kostenlos...aber es is 
ausser Bugfixes auch nimmer viel passiert nach LoD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uktawa (9. November 2007)

Naja ich sag ja...der große Renner wird das Spiel einfach nicht werden. Man hat es im Vorfeld sehr gut verstanden den Leuten den Mund wässrig zu machen. Viele haben sich wieder einmal von umwerfender Grafik und Effekten in Videos (oder der Demo) "blenden" lassen. Da zeigt sich wieder ganz deutlich das viele einfach nur was sehen...geil schreien und in den Laden rennen um es zu kaufen. Überlegt und abgeschätzt ob es wirklich Sinn macht es zu kaufen wird in den wenigsten Fällen. Sonst wäre das Geschrei wohl jetzt bei einigen nicht so groß. 
Ich kann nur immer wieder sagen: Willst Du Dir ein Spiel zulegen INFORMIERE die im Vorfeld ausreichend, damit Du nachher nicht rum heulst. Immerhin wurde auch hier in diesen Forum vor Release oft genug gesagt das HGL nichts weiter als ein D2 Clon ist in anderem Gewand. Nur mit dem Unterschied das man nun auch noch monatlich was zahlen muss wenn man wirklich alles vom Spiel auslutschen will.
Meiner Meinung nach ist das der Versuch der Betreiber einfach nur Kohle zu scheffeln. Ob Ihre Rechnung aufgeht wissen wir in 6 Monaten.

Und wer nen Actionreiches Bezahl MMO sucht in dem er rum ballern kann und nie still sitzen muss, der sollte die Finger von HGL lassen und sich überlegen ob Tabula Rasa da nicht die sinnvollere Lösung wäre. Denn TR hat mit Sicherheit mehr Inhalte und wird auch Gelegenheitsspieler lange fesseln können. Auch wenn es nicht mein persönlicher Favorit ist.


----------



## ZAM (9. November 2007)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> wie kann man so einen spoiler ''schutz'' machen zam?=D
> Also das man was markieren muss, damit es sichtbar wird..




so:

```
[spoiler]text[/spoiler]
```

Steht aber auch unter "Formatierung?"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rankoro (9. November 2007)

Nach gestrigem Spielerlebnis bzw. eher  Frust hier mal meine kurze Zusammenfassung. (Beta-Client 1.0.30.4020)

Auf ein Diablo2 - LOD Nachfolger haben wohl viele gehofft inkl. mir. Mit HG: L.  "hätte" man auch genau diese Nische erreicht, denn das Hack and Slayfeeling ist definitiv da, sich wild durch Horden schnetzelnd, immer Getränke oder Heilung bereithaltend und das ganze mal in einer schicken Grafik. Die Dropprate von Gegenständen ist auch gut vorhanden. Einfach und praktisch ist aber auch das Gameplay, rechte und linke Maustaste werden dein Freund im Kampf gegen Untote und Dämonen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nun kommen aber die negativen Sachen, und das gerade weil ich Diablo2 so gemocht habe. Die Zeit des durchzockens ist definitiv zu gering, auch wenn hier einige schreiben ja man konnte so oder so schneller auch in D2 leveln, das stimmt, aber als Normalzocker von D2 hat man definitiv länger als in HG: L gebraucht. Den direkten Vergleich wird man schon allein deswegen immer ziehn, da ehemalige Mitarbeiter von D2 an HG: L. beteiligt sind und das Spielprinzip, die Anspielungen und das Design an dieses wunderbare Game erinnern.

Schicke Grafik? Jein, mit meiner 6800er GT ist wie es scheint nicht mehr soviel Leistung zu erwarten wie ich es gern hätte, aber dieses offensichtliche Baukastenprinzip, was auch von vornherein bekanntgegeben wurde ist ein bissel der Hohn. Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen sehn doch einige Bereiche immerwieder gleich aus, und auch die Gegner sind immer nur auf 3 bis 4 Arten pro Instanz beschränkt. Um nicht mitten im Kampf FPS-Einbrüche zu haben, sind meine Einstellungen relativ weit runtergeschraubt, was aber auch aufgrund der zum Teil sehr kleinen Maps nicht zu verstehn ist.

Aber das schlimmste sind die Bugs. Wollte gestern die Quest zu Ende machen wo man zu dem Millenium-Schlachtfeld muß. Erster Versuch vor 2 Tagen gestartet, relativ kurz vorm erreichen des Durchgangs ne blöde Ecke erwischt an der ich hängengeblieben bin, kein Vorwärtskommen mehr also per Taskmanager raus aus dem Game neuer Versuch. Zum 2. mal begeb ich mich also hin, und jetzt sind ja durchs neuladen auch wieder die ganzen Gegner auf dem Weg da. Na gut gibts wenigstens Erfahrung, Schlachtfeld erreicht, mit dem Typen gelabert am Start, losmarschiert. Erwisch ich doch auch hier wieder so eine dämliche Ecke wo ich nicht mehr rauskomm mitten im Schlachtfeld. -.- Frust, Spiel ausschalten.
Gestern dann Versuch Nr. 3, cool ohne Probleme hingekommen der Kampf da ist ziemlich heftig auf einmal Null Reaktion mehr von den NPC ... was bitte ist jetzt los? Ich kann quer über die Map rennen, aber wie als wenn die Verbindung zum Server gekappt wurden ist, nix interagiert mehr. Auch der Durchgang zum Verlassen der Gegend reagiert nicht. An das Verlassen per Taskmanager hab ich mich ja schon langsam gewöhnt bei dem Spiel. Raus wieder neu rein und beim 4. Versuch dann endlich Quest abgeschlosen.

*Nacheditiert:* Oder anderes Bsp. Es gibt ja ab und zu diese versteckten Bereiche, ok rein da, in einem Betontrakt gelandet wo man sich anfänglich immer durchschnetzelt, aber es gab da keinen Ausgang mehr. -.- Taskmanger läßt grüßen (Taskmanger deswegen, weil ich den bei HG: L. auf dem 2. Monitor schon permanent mitlaufen lasse, [Alt]+[F4] geht natürlich auch).

Soweit zu einem fertigen Spiel wofür einige schon Geld bezahlen. Respekt @ Flagship, ja ich werd die Beta weiternutzen, wenn ich aber keine Änderung merke ist das Spiel gestorben für mich so wie die Beta ausläuft.

Grüße

P.S.: Ach ja und lasst doch bitte mal eure WoW-Vergleiche, allein schon durch die Instanzierung von HG: L. ist dieser Vergleich nämlich nicht möglich. Desweiteren ist die Welt von HG: L. auch wessentlich kleiner wenn man das überhaupt so sagen kann das es eine Welt gibt, da sie zufallsgeneriert wird.


----------



## Necroll (9. November 2007)

letztlich ist das spiel halt fürn multiplayer ausgelegt... hatz nach perfektion in der ausrüstung... mehr nicht.
die dichte atmosphäre von diablo2 erreicht das game nicht, es ist halt nicht so "rund", was auch durchaus am szenario liegt.


----------



## Schambambel (9. November 2007)

Ich sag das so gern: "Ich hatte recht!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Je größer der Hype, desto länger mit der Anschaffung warten. Macht sich bezahlt^^


----------



## Briefklammer (9. November 2007)

hellgate london ist blöd ich weis nich was alle daran finden das speil wird eh ein flop


----------



## BloodyEyes (9. November 2007)

Hab Hellgate London auch spiele es allerdings nur als Ergänzung zu WoW, is eigendlich ganz gut. 
Hab meine Erwartungen von vornherrein nicht so hoch gelegt ^^


----------



## nrg (9. November 2007)

Hellgate London kommt mir vor als sollte es ein Vorreiter für Pay2Play sein. Nach dem Motto: "Wenn du wirklich alles sehen willst zahl an uns". Ich finde das nicht richtig, ich habe ein Vollpreisspiel bezahlt und ich will den kompletten Content der dafür vorgesehen ist. Bei einem "Onlinespiel" führt sowas immer zur 2 Klassengesellschaft, man kann nicht miteinander spielen weil einer nicht in die Gebiete kommt wie die anderen.

Die Vorstellung dass das Verkaufskonzept wahrscheinlich Schule machen wird bereitet mir Angst, dann werden wir irgendwann für jeden Patch zahlen dürfen.


----------



## TEMOS (9. November 2007)

ok dis hat jetzt nich so wirklich was mit hellgate london zu tuhen..eigentlich garnichtz aber helix meinst du das ernstmit"Ich bin ein Punk ... alles mit HEIL mag ich net !!!" weil witzig find ich das nicht da ich selbst wirklich einer bin .....naja hellgate blablabla teur,blabla zu schnellvorbei,bäbä ich mein man hätte natürlcih mehr erwahrten können aber naja is halt nich so kann man auch nich endern. thx Temos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Môrticielle (10. November 2007)

Zipfiii schrieb:


> wer denkt das spiel ist in 6 monaten vorbei und fast keiner zockt es mehr, idt sowas wie auf dem holzweg!
> 
> es ist vom spielsystem eben genauso wie diablo, und wer das nicht versteht bleibt uns fern und zockt euer langweiliges wow weiter bis ihr kotzen müsst.
> 
> ...


hmm, da hat wohl jemand die rosarote "hellgate: london-Brille" auf und hat in den "über-WoW-whine-Modus" geschaltet?

mal eine frage: warum reagierst du so verärgert an kritik über HG:L? fühlst du dich persönlich abgewertet weil jemand das spiel kritisiert, das dir so gut gefällt und das du vergötterst? also ein denken in der art: "spiele ich ein spiel, das anderen nicht gefällt, dann bin ich nicht toll und kann mich nicht überlegen fühlen." ist dein selbstwertgefühl so gering, daß du darauf dann gleich wow-spieler angreifen und abwerten mußt? mein mitgefühl dafür. 


ontopic:

HG:L ist ein hack´n´slay wie das vielgenannte diablo. es ist als singleplayer-spiel zu sehen, das einen lieblos hingeschlampten multiplayermodus hat, der eigentlich nur zwei gründen dient: 1. man kriegt damit auch kundschaft aus dem MMO(RP)G-bereich, die sonst ein hack´n´slay-spiel nicht anfassen würde und 2. kann man damit auch den elite-account einführen und die kunden für dinge, die andere hack´n´slays ohne aufpreis bieten, monatlich bluten lassen.

es macht absolut keinen sinn, HG:L mit wow oder andere MMO(RP)Gs zu vergleichen, das wäre wie ein fahrrad probefahren, wenn man eigentlich ein auto beurteilen möchte.

ich spiele HG:L im sp-modus (dx9) in 1600x1200 mit höchsten einstellungen und bin mit den fps bis auf einzelne stellen mit sehr vielen gleichzeitig attackierenden mobs sehr zufrieden. ein memoryleak ist tasächlich zu bemerken, hält sich aber in grenzen (nach 4 std. von 870 mb auf knapp 980 mb speicherbelegung). ich hatte deswegen noch keine fehlermeldung. an bugs hab ich bislang nur einen einmaligen unerwünschten port aus der mitte einer instanz zum anfang zurück und gelegentliches ungewünschtes dauerfeuern der waffe, schwerwiegende bugs fand ich noch keine. allerdings bin ich bislang erst bis lvl 12 im zweiten akt vorgedrungen.

das spielen macht mir sehr viel spaß, auch wenn ich leider derzeit nicht die zeit dafür aufwenden kann, die ich gerne aufwenden würde. allerdings machen mir die schilderungen anderer spieler, die bereits mit lvl 26 das spiel durchhaben, gewisse sorgen. selbst wenn man in einem "nightmare"-modus weiterspielen kann, ist die menge an spielinhalten derzeit zu gering. insbesondere wenn man den recht hohen preis von 47,- € (sogar 55,- € bei DL aus dem EAstore !!) mit in betracht zieht. diesbezüglich erwarte ich, daß auch für die kundschaft OHNE eliteaccount später neue inhalte hinzukommen, ansonsten wäre dieser preis als unverschämtheit zu werten.

was die vielen bugs im multiplayermodus angeht, die in verschiedenen foren berichtet werden, so mag ich zugestehen, daß ein spiel bei release niemals perfekt sein wird, aber HG:L hat wohl doch im mp-modus einiges zuviel an bugs, daher erspare ich es mir derzeit auch, im mp-modus zu spielen. es bleibt zu hoffen, daß da baldigst debuggt wird.

einen elite-account werde ich definitiv nicht erstellen, da ich es dreist finde, bei einem so teuren spiel für features, die andere spiele der gleichen machart kostenlos mitbringen, noch 9,- € pro monat verlangt werden. außerdem bietet der elite-account derzeit einfach noch nichts fürs geld. falls mal pvp-arenen und brauchbarer "elite"-inhalt käme, müßte ich neu darüber nachdenken. derzeit aber klares NEIN für den bezahl-account.

mein fazit: gemütliches hack´n´slay, das leider derzeit von hassern geflamed und von fanboys vergöttert wird, daher kaum differenziert kritisiert wird. sp-modus o.K., mp-modus zu buggy, spiel zu teuer für das, was es derzeit bietet. elite-account ist "abzocke".


mein rechner:

windows xp sp2
core2 duo e6600
2 GB DDR2-800
asus commando mainboard
gforce 8800GTS 320 MB
4 x 500 GB SATA2-HDs


----------



## yoba (10. November 2007)

Finde HG:L sollte man vieleicht eher auf das Niveau von Diablo 1 stellen. Es ist das erste Spiel der Flagship Studios und sollte nicht unbedingt mit Diablo 2 verglichen werden(auch wenn Mitarbeiter von F S daran gearbeitet haben).
In Diablo 1 gab es nur das Dorf und das Kloster mit den Paar Stockwerken
HG:L hat die 4 Akte mit kleinen Instanzen und den mini Bahnhöfen.

Will damit ausdrücken, daß ein HG:L 2 oder wie es sonst heißen mag(wahrscheinlich HG: NY oder Tokio) hoffentlich größere Areale bereit hält und die Fehler der Vergangenheit nicht wiederholt werden.
Finde es schade das es nicht einfach ein riesieges Lvl gibt wo man halt auch mal so Spieler trifft und mit ihnen in der Gruppe oder jeder einfach solo durch die Monster metzelt(wie in D 2 nunmal)


Außerdem sollte man bedenken, das die Hersteller des Spiels, für das Abo, Content zurück halten mussten, damit sich die 10 Euronen auch irgendwie lohnen. Also konnte man nichts anderes erwarten, als ein halb-fertiges Spiel zum vollen Preis.

Geht so in Richtung: Geben wir doch den Geizhälsen 70 % des Spiels, den Abonenten 95 %(5 % zur sicherheit zurückhalten, man weiß ja nie) und nicht vergessen, das Spiel muss für alle 50 Euro kosten, sonst kann sich der Boss keinen neuen Ferrari leisten.


----------



## Schleppel (13. November 2007)

also ich bin positiv überrascht, 
nach den ersten 6 lvls ca kommt es zu hack´n slay einlagen mit monster massen, die man mit flächenbrandbomben eindeckt und mitnem mg den rest gibt, sodass ich mehrmals in einer std laut lachen musste (saß allein im zimmer).
das crafting system is auch subber, nie volles invent
super gameplay gefühl (3rd person, schiessen/casten fast immer besser als 1st person)
ein muss für jeden hack´n slay fan und für alle splatter fans ggg...oh in D wirds ja nicht die orgiginal auf deutsch geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## o0Miller0o (13. November 2007)

Mich wundert es ein wenig das Mythos (kostenloses "Mmorpg" der HGLMacher) VIEL besser ist als HGL selbst. Ich weiss nicht ob das inzwischen Final ist, aber ich hab ne Weile die Closed-Beta gezockt.


----------



## Tic0 (13. November 2007)

o0Miller0o schrieb:


> Mich wundert es ein wenig das Mythos (kostenloses "Mmorpg" der HGLMacher) VIEL besser ist als HGL selbst. Ich weiss nicht ob das inzwischen Final ist, aber ich hab ne Weile die Closed-Beta gezockt.



DAS habe ich mir nach etwa 1 Stunde Spielzeit auch gedacht... doch dann... welch wunder, irgendwie
macht das Spiel die selben Fehler wie HGL. Bleibt eben in der "Familie" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch wenn es ein F2P Spiel wird (allerdings mit Finanzierungsmöglichkeiten) ist das Spiel wirklich enorm
Langweilig... auch hier sieht man mal für mal das selbe, hab vll ings. 3-4 verschiedene Kulissen gesehen
und das wars dann auch schon. Keine Ahnung ... irgendwas macht Flagship einfach falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atemion (13. November 2007)

wollte nur mal sagen hellgate geht bis LVL 50 !!!!


----------



## Bladenet (14. November 2007)

hgl is sowas von überschätzt (von vielen zumindest).
ok, es is nen gutes hack'n'slay, macht auch ganz gut fun, ABER:

Extrem eintöniges lvldesign.
alles random erstellt? ja ne is klar, sieht trotzdem alles gleich aus. es gibt insgesammt 5 verschiedene locations die sich unterscheiden. also 5 typen an arealen. aber alle lvl die sich ein style teilen sehen eben gleich aus, da hilft es auch nicht wenn ma hier ne abzweigung nach links statt nach rechts zeigt. wiederspielwert mmn=0.
wenn man akt 2 gespielt hat hat man nahezu jede umgebung die im spiel auftaucht schon gesehen was sehr frustrierend wird. Ausnahmen sind bosslvl die aber meist nur minimal vom rest abweichen.

Multiplayer soll das sein? rofl
der chat blendet sich bei jedem zonenwechsel aus. wenn man ihn einblendet überdeckt er alles andere was ihn ziehmlich nervig macht. auf einem server sind die chats in kanäle unterteilt. es gibt z.b. trade, allgemein, newbie usw, nur das ganze 100fach und man wird in irgend einen dieser chats gepackt (heißt dann trade(xx)
Das macht es unmöglich ma eine größere gruppe an leuten zu erreichen. wenn man mal was wissen will, handeln will oder ne gruppe sucht passiert es oft das es einfach keine sau liest. hinzu kommt das es für eu nur einen server gibt, also man eventuell noch probs mit der sprache hat.

GRP? wozu? geht auch so
es ist zwar gut das man alles alleine schaffen kann, aber durch das umständliche gruppensystem wird man quasi gezwungen solo zu spielen. wenn man leute sucht sollte man besser in foren suchen und das heißt man kann gleich die hauptserver abschalten und private servertools rausgeben, aber nein, dann gibts ja kein bezahlmöglichkeiten (daher auch kein lansupport)

Handel ist auch beinahe unmöglich (zumindest ingame)
man kann keine items verlinken (bei reinen randomitems kein wunder, aber nichtmal die uniques die immer gleich sind gehts nicht). wenn man dann ma nen handelsangebot in chat schreibt hat man das problem dases wieder niemand liest->handel nur über foren möglich.
erschwert wird das ganze noch durch die tatsache das
a) es keine ingamepost gibt
b) die stationen selbst auch nochma unterteilt sind. als anfänger passiert es leicht das man sich wundert warum man seinen tauschpartner nicht sieht obwohl man an der selben stelle steht (man muss eine grp bilden und sich zu dem jeweils andern porten)

Bezahlung reine abzocke.
hier mal ne liste was man immo fürs extra bezahlen bekommt (9,99$ btw, das wären bei und 6,90€ nich 9,99)
mehr charslots die man wenn man wirklich spielt haben MUSS, 3 ist selbst für einen kostenlosen mpmodus lächerlich wenig
die möglichkeit eine gilde zu gründen (ok, geb ich zu, sehr nützlich)
zusätzlicher schwierigkeitsgrad (den der char von lvl1 an benutzen muss, später da einsteigen is unmöglich. hinzu kommt das man auf der schwierigkeitsstufe nicht mit leuten spielen kann die nicht so spielen)
Größeres Bankfach, ganz nett, aber man kommt auch locker ohne aus
....das wars
Durch die ach so tolle lifetimemöglichkeit kann man ja für immer "elite"sein. 140€ (auch wieder 1 zu 1 aus  übernommen) wären allerdings 14 monate und es wär nen wunder wenn das spiel noch so lange online bleibt

Bugs, jaja die bugs.
ich mein das es ein paar kleine bugs gibt mag ja ok sein, aber keine gravierenden wie es mitlerweile üblich ist in spielen. ist nicht nur ein problem von hgl sondern allgemein. Wär der hammer wenn man mal nem kunden einer softwareentwicklung mal nen datenspeicherprogramm geben würde das ab und zu einfach ma ein paar daten löscht. ok, nur ein beispiel, aber ein guter vergleich. keiner würde das produkt kaufen, warum also wir pcspieler?

Unbalance zwischen den klassen.
vorallem die stat punkteverteilung is irgendwie extrem unbalanced. mit meinem guardian kann ich nichtmal mein bestes equip anziehen weil ich noch net genug statpunkte habe, mit meinem ingi hab ich gerade mal die hälfte verteilt und keinerlei probleme (bei gleichem lvl und gleicher equipqualität).
Wenn man das was pvp genannt wird ma ausprobiert merkt man auch wie unbalanced das noch is, aber das is ja net sooo schlimm, balance is ja so mit das schwerste was man in nem spiel hinbekommen muss.

Mulen nur über 3te möglich
Da es ingame weder ne post, nen ah oder ne möglichkeit gibt items irgendwo "hinzulegen" kann man items nur an seinen twink bringen wenn man den kram erstma jemand anderm in die hand drückt.

eine kleinigkeit noch.
auf den waffen steht im tooltip ne dicke fette zahl wo jeder direkt denkt "ah, die macht ja mehr schaden als meine alte, die is gut" aber FALSCH, is nur ein rating. schaden steht wenn man sich die waffe ma genau ankuckt im betrachten fenster. anfangs verwirrend aber naja, net dramatisch.


nun zu den positiven dingen, ja auch sowas gibts in dem spiel

super hack'n'slay feeling. macht echt bock ma durch die gegner zu mähen.
Endlich ma kein Mittelalterliches szenario wo man gegen elfen und orks kämpft. endlich ma was anderes.
Gut durchdachtes schadens system (zumindest meiner meinung nach). Alle schadensarten haben nur einen unterschied. sie geben verschiedene extraeffekte, brennt der gegner verliert er pro sec 5% hp (immo extrem overpowered), gift hindert gegner am heilen und elektizität verhindert das casten.
Resistenzen/+Schadenskraft bringt dann nur verminderung/erhöhung der "procchance" eines solchen effektes.


hmm, alles in allem is hgl zwar nicht schlecht, aber keine 50€ wert. mein ratschlag: warten bis zumindest die bugs ausgebügelt sind, so 30-40€ ises schon wert. aber mmn nix auf lange sicht, nur für den fun zwischendurch.
denke auf kurz oder lang wird es eh viele private server geben auf denen man auch gratis die boni der subscription genießen kann


----------



## rschatten (14. November 2007)

Ein Bericht voller Enttäschungen und Rechtschreibfehler!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gatar (14. November 2007)

Irgendwie hab ich sowas erwartet...hab mich auch lange Zeit (seit Mitte 2006 denk ich) auf das Game gefreut, aber je näher das Veröfentlichungsdatum rückte, umso mehr negative Meldungen kamen...Online-Inhalte mit Abosystem, Beta nur für Merchandise-Käufer usw. Ich bekam immer mehr das Gefühl, dass FSS nur nach nem Weg zum Kohle scheffeln suchen, um 'bessere' Spiele zu machen...

Als ich dann die Demo gespielt hab ist es für mich gestorben. Und jetzt fängt es allmählich an zu verwesen, bin froh dass ichs nicht gekauft hab. Ich hatte ein paar revolutionär neue Ideen, oder zumindest ein paar sinnvolle Genre-Mixes erwartet...raus kam dann doch nur das übliche Totklicke-Monster-die-alle-gleich-aussehen-in Graubrauner-Umgebung-Syndrom...das hat selbst Diablo besser gemacht. 

Die Quests sind meißt nur Sammle-töte-suche-Quests, davon hab ich schon in WoW mehr als genug. Und bei so einer kurzen Solo-Spielzeit Gebühren für den Multiplayer-Modus zahlen zu müssen oder Spieler 2. Klasse zu bleiben, halt ich für ne Frechheit.

Fazit: Weg damit, need mehr HOCHWERTIGE Spiele!


----------



## Uktawa (14. November 2007)

Also je mehr ich die "Beschwerde Threads" in diversen Foren über HGL lese, um so mehr bin ich froh das ich für mich frühzeitig endschieden habe das Spiel erst dann zukaufen wenn es mal auf der "Pyramide" im Hertie für 15 Euro steht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 
Wenn ich an die so hoch gepriesenen Entwicklertagebücher, die Screens und Vids denke die man uns hier bei buffed ja auch serviert hat (ich will damit nicht sagend as buffed da mit schuld hat oder so) und was da alles so hochgelobt und versprochen wurde, dann denke ich das man so langsam doch vom Flop des Jahres reden kann.
Meine Prognose das in 6 Monaten kein Hahn mehr nach dem Spiel kräht ist wohl garnicht mal so falsch. Warscheinlich waren die 6 Monate noch großzügig ausgelegt.

Auf mich macht das ganze so den Eindruck als hätte die Firma Geld gebraucht. Und anstatt sich einen neuen Partner/Sponsor ins Boot zu holen hat man versucht einen Geldmachmachine zusammen zu schustern. Sowas kann aber auch derb nach hinten los gehen. Das Gamerherz vergisst nicht so schnell.


----------



## Archimes (16. November 2007)

Ich kann nur sagen, bis auf ein paar Bugs, finde ich das Spiel genial. Es gibt dir genau das, was versprochen und mit dem geworben wurde. Wer aus Wow kommt und ein MMORPG sucht, wird natürlich enttäuscht sein ,aber das bietet HGL auch nicht. 
Die Szenarien sind gut gelungen, wobei man noch ein paar Effekte noch reinpimpen hätte können. 
Was Multiplayer angeht, so hat das Spiel einen extrem geilen Ansatz: man kann binnen Sekunden an einer gemeinsamen Stelle durch teleportieren sein und muss nicht hoffen, dass zwei an einem Versammlungsstein vor Ort sind. Alleine ist das Spiel zwar unterhaltend, den Geil-Effekt gibt es aber dann, wenn mehr Spieler gemeinsam am Werk sind. 
In der 3D-Shooterperspektive benötige ich keinen Chat, kommuniziert wird über das sich etablierte Teamspeak.  Ich habe bisher den Chat auch noch nie benötigt.

Natürlich gibt es noch zahlreiche Features, die noch fehlen, aber an denen wir ja auch schon gebaut. - wenn ich mir so überlege, was ich mir am 15.2.2005 alles so gewünscht hätte......

----------------------
Wenn ich hier so durchlese, habe ich den Eindruck, dann tausende von WOW-Spieler auf der Suche sind nach Neuem (mir gehts ja auch nicht anders). Man such Innovation, Abwechslung vom Fantasygenre, eine etablierte Community samt buffed-Quest-Portale, ein gemoddetes Interface wie xperl unit frames oder ein bossmod und bessere Grafik. Das alles wird man in keinem neuem Spiel mehr finden, kein Hersteller kann das mehr bei Release bugfrei zur Verfügung stellen. Wer Wow zu Beginn gespielt hat, wird auch wissen, dass es halbfertig auf den Markt geworfen wurde, kein LFG-Tool da war, das Interface hässlich war und es gab Unmengen an Bugs. Man will überdies unterhalten werden - sei des dass man die Aufgabe bekommt, Ruf zu holen bei einer Fraktion und beim nächsten Patch die neuen Waffen holen. Man machts, weil es keine Alternative gibt.
(Selbst)Kritikende...
----


----------



## nexus22 (16. November 2007)

Mittlerweile  kann ich  nur sagen, wer mehr Spielfrust statt Lust sucht ist zur Zeit richtig bei Hellgate. 

Wir hatten  bis gestern 6 aktive subscribte  elite accounts.  Die haben wir nunmehr aufgegeben.
Warum ?
Egal auf welchen Betriebssystem,egal ob im  ultimativen  PC Spielsystem für mehrere tausend € es läuft nicht rund. Die gesamte bekannte Bug Pallete  kann man einfach nicht wegdiskutieren und sie hier auch zu wiederholen wäre vergeudete Zeit. SUFU oder Googlen sagt da mehr .
Natürlich wird vom FSS  verkündet das sie die Probleme  schnellstmöglich  laut im Netz veröffentlicher
  Prio-liste  abarbeiten, aber die Frage ist wirklich wann passiert es.
Das Release kam eindeutig zu früh. 

Es hat  Spass gemacht mit gruppe / solo loszugehen  und einfach oldstyle  hack slay zu spielen, aber  irgendwann ist schluss mit lustig. 
Ich schreibe das auf der Basis nach 2 eigenen chars im high lvl bereich. Rest der familie und Freunde  unterscheiden sich in der Basis Meinung kaum  und bei einigen fällt das Urteil noch  böser aus . Obwohl wir auch Beta schon vertreten waren. 

Schade das man 2 wochen  nach Release  soweit  ist. Das hat bisher  kein Online Game geschafft


----------



## Belgand (16. November 2007)

Ich spiel HG ausschliesslich im Multiplayermodus und da sind die Bugs echt hart an der Schmerzgrenze.
Das Game könnte soviel Spass machen wenn sie s noch ein bischen länger debugged hätten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich spiel auf nem Intel-Quad und GF8800 Karte und es gibt einige Level da ruckelt es dermassen das es nicht spielbar ist ohne diverse Details herunter zu schrauben.
Am mesten nerven aber die Speicherleaks. Beim Beenden des Spiels ist die Festplatte erstmal minutenlang blockiert. Keine Ahnung was das Game da macht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Temp-dateien löschen ?

Naja und das ewige "ich seh dich. Siehst du mich ?" im Netzwerkmodus. Da müssen erstmal einige die Zone neu betreteen damit sie andere Mitspieler sehen etc.


----------



## Grukna (16. November 2007)

Hallo,
ich weiß gar nicht, was IHR erwartet habt?
Es war doch schon immer klar, das das der inoffizielle 3.Teil von Diablo wird!
Und da wundert es euch wirklich nicht, dass nach einer gewissen Zeit der 1. Part geschafft ist und man alles von vorne spielen muss?

Hmmm, war es denn bei Diablo 2 anders? NEIN!
Und da hat sich nie jemand beschwert!

Also hört auf zu meckern und genießt das wunderbare Hack'N'Slay...Denn dieses Spiel soll nichts anderes vermitteln!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Grukna


----------



## Devilexe (16. November 2007)

hab nach der demo schon gewusst das ich mir das game nicht hol weils einfach öde war


----------



## Plu (16. November 2007)

HäHä! .... na also das war doch klar ... man ist ca. lvl 28-32 wenn man zum ersten mal den endboss umgehauen hat .... dann noch 2x nightmare dann hat man erst lvl 50 erreicht ... und dann gehts halt von vorne los ... wie in den guten alten zeiten von diablo2 ... wie oft ich das durchgezoggt habt .. weiß ich nimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich weiß nur noch von lvl 91 auf 92 mußte man auf hell 2x das spiel durchzoggen hehe .. naja


----------



## Deadwool (16. November 2007)

Ich hab von Hellgate eigentlich fast alles bekommen was ich erwartet hatte. Und ich fand es trotz Bugs gut spielbar. Was ich hingegen nicht erwartet hatte, war dass es nach 2 Wochen bereits langweilig wird. Mittlerweile habe ich kaum mehr Lust mich einzuloggen. Schade, dass es der Titel nicht schafft über längere Zeit zu motivieren.

Fazit: Ich bereue nicht es gekauft zu haben, aber ich bereue noch viel weniger dass ich die Finger vom Subscriber Mode gelassen habe.


----------



## buffhaxen (16. November 2007)

yoba schrieb:


> oder wie es sonst heißen mag(wahrscheinlich HG: NY oder Tokio) hoffentlich größere Areale bereit hält und die



^^ sag ich nur.

das spiel ist nichts anderes als ein action rpg mit multiplayer/coopmodus, der dazugekauft werden muss.
der singleplayer part ist völlig ok. gibt sp-spiele für die man genauso viel blecht und nach max. 12h durchgezockt hat. da regt sich keine sau auf, zumindest wird nicht so n aufstand angezettelt wie es hier einige
machen.

der unterschied zu den anderen singleplayer games ist aber: die story ist unendlich ausdehnbar und es kann sehr wohl passieren, daß man irgendwann auf ein reinrassiges hellgate mmo triffft, wenn die zeit gekommen ist.
nur dann ist das auch VORHER SO ANGEKÜNDIGT und nicht der traum von gelangweilten wow-kids, die nur ein wow2 haben wollen.

die bugs sind eine andere geschichte. lommt eben davon, daß die entwicklungsperioden von ea nur einem gesetz unterworfen sind:
nämlich dem aktionär schnell die kohle bringen.


----------



## lutsch3r (16. November 2007)

Geschmäcker sind zum Glück verschieden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
See you nicht in Hellgate !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightwraith (16. November 2007)

Kailasa schrieb:


> Sowas nennt man SPOILERN (Inhalte oder gar das Ende eines PC-Spiels, Buches, Kinofilm, etc...verraten) und ist bei manchen eventuell nicht gerne gesehen/gelesen. Bitte beim nächsten Mal entweder direkt weglassen oder dick in rot Ankündigen...
> 
> *grummel*


Was ein Blödsinn...der Text war doch mit Warnung... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Durlok (16. November 2007)

ich finde Helgate als singelspiel auch ok ( neben bei gesagt welches spiel heutzutags erscheint denn schon bug frei ) aber wass sie da mit dem multiplayer machen ist echt einfach nur abzoke und besonders dass ködern der käufer mit dem livetimeabo welches mann natürlich nur gleich am anfang kaufen konnte damit auch keiner merkt wie langweilig das spiel nach kurzer zeit schon wird
fazit 
sie hätten lieber mehr zeit in den singelplayermodus gestekt mit einigen onlinepvpmaps als sich einfach ein stück vom onlinehypekuchen abschneiden zu wollen


----------



## Tyyres (16. November 2007)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Was hast du erwartet? Ein Unendlichspiel wie WoW? War doch klar, das es wie Diablo 2 abläuft oder vorher keine Tests gelesen?




Seh ich auch so ^^

Das Game macht spass und ist zur abwechslung gedacht , man hat auch geschrieben das es immer die gleichen regionen sein werden blos anders auf der Karte , wer D2 gespielt hat wie lässt sich von sowas nicht entmutingen denn es wirdja nicht leichter in den verschiedenen schwierigkeitsmodis


----------



## Ardiff (16. November 2007)

Ich drücke mal der WAR Community die Augen, dass Sie nicht auch so auf die Nase fallen,
wie einige Spieler hier anscheinend. 

Wollte mir das Spiel auch zulegen, aber das Ganze drumherum schreckt eher ab. 

40 Stunden Spielspaß für 40 bis 50 Euro ist nicht wirklich das, was in mein persönliches
Profil passt. 


______________________________________________________________
Immer zu zweit Sie sind, 
eine Priesterin und ein Schurke...


----------



## Bakudan (16. November 2007)

Hiho.... Hab nur so ein paar bilder und Videos gesehen und hab mich gefragt is das das ein MMOPG ??? oder kann man das auch ohne abo oder time card spielen ?????


----------



## Worry (16. November 2007)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Was hast du erwartet? Ein Unendlichspiel wie WoW? War doch klar, das es wie Diablo 2 abläuft oder vorher keine Tests gelesen?



Gibts denn wenigtens ähnlich wie in Diablo "high-end" Gegenstände usw (wenn man das so sagen kann)...?
Denn dann sollte das spiel doch - ähnlich angelegt wie D- spaß machen und Anreize zum weiterzocken bieten oder nicht?
Belehrt mich!


----------



## Taroth (16. November 2007)

lol leute regt mich nicht auf dieses Geflame von wegen Flop is ja echt der Hammer.

Es war von Anfang an klar das man fix auf lvl 30 ist und dann in Nightmare den ganzen spaß nochmal spielt das ist das selbe wie in D2 nur mal so nebenbei. Aber ihr dürft nicht vergessen das es vorallem darum geht Action zu haben man logt ein läuft 5 sekunden und hat sofort action und dann die ganze zeit nur kloppen nicht wie bei wow stunden lang laufen tage lang labern um ein boss zu legen es ist halt ein Action game und darauf ausgelegt das mand ie ganze zeit am kloppen ist. Daher ist es sinnlos das mit WoW zu vergeleichen. 

Und von wegen monatlich bezahlen ist Abzocke. Ja sicher im Moment können sie nichts bieten fürs Geld außer größere Bank und Events und Gilde öffnen. Aber das ist klar denn sie mussten das Game früher releasen und sind daher im Moment voll und ganz mit Bug fixes beschäftigt. Und ichw ill euch mal an WoW erinnern da war es nach Release auch nicht mit jetzt zu vergeleichen achja und bei WoW ist einem gar nicht die Wahl gestellt ob man bezahlen will oder nicht.

Also nix mit Flopp jedem das seine jeder mag was anderes ich finds hammer geil ununterbrochen nur am kloppen und kein ewiges rumgelaufe...


----------



## Matte (16. November 2007)

Packt lieber das alte Diablo 2 aus da ist zwar die Grafik nicht so Top aber man hat viel mehr vom Spiel!!!

Hellgate ist so verbugt das man sich fragt warum man für ein Spiel in der Betaphase Geld verlangen kann.

Wie kann das Buffedmagazin für so ein Spiel 85 % geben^^.

@ Warry es gibt momentan keine Setitems, die Uniqeitems sind zum Größten teil crap und eine Map gleicht sich extrem der anderen.

gibt den Leveltyp: Schlachtfeld
                           Gänge ala Domm3
                           Hölle
                           Portale
                           Gasen 

und das wars schon. leider wurden sie so vermischt das man spätestens nach dem ersten Akt alles schon gesehen hat. Der Aha effekt bleibt aus.

Jeder der es anfängt soll einfach mal Mystic Online zocken, wen das gefällt den wird auch Hellgate gefallen.

Achja es gibt zwischen den Akten keine weiterleitenden Videos wie bei Diablo 2. Nur ein dämmliches Buch was ne Geschichte erzählt. Ebenso gibt es keine Sprachausgabe bei den Npc´s so das man meist die Quests nur annimmt und abgibt.


Die Quests haben in der Welt nahezu keine Bedeutung auser das man ab und zu Ausbildungspunkte bekommt mit den man seine Grundfertigkeiten aufteilt! Ebenso hängen sie Unlogisch zusammen es kann sein das man bei einer Folgequest nochmal in ein Gebiet muss wo man gerade war und wieder alles ummorscht.


Fazit: Tolle Grafik, gute Steuerung, Geiler Sound... leider hapert es Massiv am Inhalt! Ausen Hui innen Pfui!

Wer wert auf Optik und Grafik legt sollte sich es kaufen ansonsten ratte ich davon ab. (Auserdem gibt es noch enorme Gruppenbugs z.B.: das man seinen Mitspieler nicht sieht


----------



## barowN (16. November 2007)

omg.. was habt ihr alle erwartet? ein spiel welches WoW gleich tun könnte?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

da hellgate: london von den machern von diablo 2 ist und schon vorab bekannt war, dass es auch wie in diablo 2, drei schwierigkeitsstufen geben wird, konnte man schon erahnen, dass sowas passieren könnte, worüber sich viele bescheren

wir errinnern uns zurück an diablo 2 zeiten.. da hat man das spiel in wenigen tagen allein durchgespielt, oder man hat sich direkt bis zum schwierigkeitsgrad hölle durchziehen lassen (was später nicht mehr so einfach war).. danach ging das muntere cow-lvln bzw. später die baal-runz los. in prinzip hat man dann nichts anderes weiter gem8, ausser mephisto-runz für equip oder baal-runz um auf lvl 99 zu kommen

habe hellgate: london noch nicht gespielt oder gar gesehen (ausser auf bildern), aber denke mal nicht, dass es da große abweichungen gibt. nur die neue schicke grafik und "neue" charakterklassen

naja, ich werde aber wohl bei WoW bleiben, denn:

_Es gibt viele Spiele die süchtig machen, aber nur eins, was DEIN Leben kaputt macht._ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serlos (17. November 2007)

Hellgate is meiner Meinung nach wirklich ein riesen flopp. Das spiel besteht quasie aus....töten und looten. Von Spieltiefe kann man da nicht viel behaupten. Da hatte selbst Diablo 2 mehr.
Der Onlinemodus naja, ist ja quasie das selbe wie der singleplayer, nur mit n paar Leuten mehr.
Die Grafik hat mich jetz auch nicht so überzeugt. Naja ich bereue den kauf sehr .
Schade eig, den da hätte mehr draus werden können. Aber ständig in einem u-bahnschacht zu sein--- quests annehmen und in irgendwelche intsnzierten berreiche zu laufen finde ich schrecklich. Ich will mich einfach frei bewegen können in einem Spiel. Oder viel. komplett ohne laden geht ja nicht wirklich.


----------



## Matte (17. November 2007)

Hab ein Spiel erwartet das besser als Diablo 2 ist!!!


----------



## Wüschel1 (17. November 2007)

In einem buffcast wird ne erweiterung mim patch angekündigt



und zum glück will ichs mir nicht kaufen^^



mfg


----------



## BimmBamm (17. November 2007)

Hi,

als alter (das könnt ihr fast wörtlich nehmen) "Diablo2"-Zocker mal zum "WoW"-vs. "Diablo2"-Vergleich, der offenbar auch auf "HG:L" zutrifft:

1. Auf Gruppen warten nur diejenigen Leute, die keine anständige Gilde haben. Ansonsten geht es nämlich sehr schnell an die Ini (Tip: Guild Event Manager hilft ungemein in einer _anständigen_ Gilde. Da macht man einen Termin für eine beliebige Ini und es können sich Mitspieler eintragen, die ebenfalls teilnehmen möchten). Es ist kein Problem von "WoW", Leute zu finden - das Problem liegt bei der Community; nicht an den Entwicklern.

2. Farmen geht ebenfalls in einer guten Gilde sehr viel schneller. Da unterhält man sich zwei Stunden angeregt über TS und -schwupp- ist das Farmziel erreicht (bei austauschbaren Items hilft man sich halt gegenseitig aus).

(kurzes Fazit zu "WoW": Nicht "WoW" bzw. dessen Entwickler sind Schuld, daß ihr keine Gruppen findet. Sucht die Verantwortlichen bei den Leuten, die vor dem Rechner sitzen und die eigentliche Community bilden - also auch bei euch. Ihr füllt die Welt mit Leben - nicht Blizzard. Die geben euch nur das Werkzeug dazu, aus dem ihr eine ganze Menge machen könnt).

Das "Problem" bei "WoW" ist oftmals ein kommunikatives; als Beispiel sei die Tagesquest "Bannt die Dämonen" genannt: Da klauen sich ca. 4 Leute gleichzeitig die Dämonen, um das Ziel zu erreichen. Eine Gruppeneinladung an alle würde genügen, um die Quest in ca. 5 Minuten abzuschließen (gleiches gilt für die überfarmten Netherschwingenquests). Ich habe festgestellt, daß "Ninja-Invite" (einladen, ohne zu fragen) da oftmals Abhilfe schafft (sowohl "Wir haben ein größeres Problem als Drachen" als auch die "Noch mehr"-Quests kann man in der Gruppe abschließen - das gilt auch für die Himmelswachenquest mit den Eiern).

"Diablo2" war nett (Betonung liegt auf "war"). Ich möchte sowas heute nicht mehr spielen, weil mir (mich)

a) das Gruppenerlebnis in einer beständigen Welt fehlen würde. Es ist etwas anderes, ob man wieder und wieder die selben Abschnitte in einem bestimmten Schwierigkeitsgrad durchmacht oder seinen Char in der gleichen Welt weiterbildet (also zurückwechseln kann, um schwächeren Mitgliedern der Gilde durch eine Ini zu helfen und danach wieder in das "Heroic"-Dungeon zu springen, ohne gleich das Spiel verlassen und neustarten zu müssen);

b) die Itemsammelei, die bei "WoW" wenigstens an den Charakter gebunden ist, seit "D2" nicht mehr reizt. Es war ein Alptraum, auf Level 88 noch dauernd Baal oder Diablo zu killen (immer und immer wieder), um besseres Equipment zu bekommen, das man gar nicht mehr brauchte. Gemacht hat man's trotzdem, weil das der einzige Sinn (abgesehen von der eigenen Sucht) war, die das Spiel überhaupt noch bieten konnte. In "WoW" braucht man wenigstens ab einem bestimmten Level noch eine bestimmte Ausrüstung, um weiter zu kommen (wobei das natürlich auch skill-abhängig ist - aber kein hochgeskillter Dauerspieler wird abstreiten, daß besseres Equipment das Spiel nicht leichter machen würde).

Fazit aus dem Ganzen: Wer anständige Mitspieler (sprich: eine funktionierende Gilde) hat, dem wird "WoW" noch eine ganze Weile Spaß machen (es sei denn, man ist Hardcore-Spieler und hat schon alles gesehen). Für den Typ "Solospieler" mit Hang zur kleinen, beständigen Gruppe sowie Sammelwut ist "HG:L" mit Sicherheit interessanter. Soll doch jeder spielen, was er möchte. Geschmacksstreitigkeiten (Erdbeer vs. Himbeer) sind ungefähr so erfüllend wie (Zitat vom "Dice Man"; deshalb vor der Zensierung überprüfen, Ihr Kulturbanausen) "Onanie mit einem Käsehobel".

Gramatick- und Komata-Fählar sihnd beabsichtigt! Sie helfen, das Copyright am Text zu sichern, ihr Lägastänika!


----------



## Rankoro (17. November 2007)

Ach ja, find ich super wie 1. hier Leute texten die HG: L. noch nicht mal angetestet haben und 2. HG: L. permanent mit WoW vergleichen.

Deswegen führ ich mal kurz in meiner Ausführung beides zusammen um nochmal zu verdeutlichen wo das derzeitige Problem liegt.

HG: L. ist ein Hack and Slay Spiele wie Diablo2. Ok Punkt aus, es hat weder die Tiefe, noch die Motivation, weil irgendwann die U-Bahnstationen nerven, die Höllengegenden eine 3D-Umsetzung von Diablo2 sind (also warum etwas nochmal spielen, was man schon einmal bis zur Vergassung gezockt hat), die ganzen Gänge und Wege irgendwann nervig gleich aussehn, man durch 3 Instanzierungen zu einer Quest rennen muß und auf dem Weg dahin mehrere Freeze eintretten können und man jede Lust verliert (1. man bleibt einfach irgendwo hängen, 2. man zerlegt was im Inventar = Freeze, man kommt in der entsprechenden Instanzierung an, oder in der vorher schon und stellt fest die Gegner reagieren nicht mehr, stehn nur rum und lassen sich auch nicht metzeln).

^^ Sag mir mal einer wo das toll ist (und bin ehemaliger D2 Zocker und allein die verschiedenen Städte haben da das Geschehen aufgelockert). Ich bin bisher nur Betazocker und das wird auch so bleiben, bzw. selbst das nicht mehr weil mir das Spiel einfach zu fehlerhaft ist, bzw. die Unfairnes gegenüber den Bezahlkunden is auch gleich noch der Hammer, weil Betaaccounts nun schon bis zum 21.11. erweitert wurde.

Und was ihr mit WoW ranzieht ist ja wohl echt kein Vergleich bzw. es geht nicht zu vergleichen (andere Zielgruppe, anderes Genre)! In WoW gab/gibt es Lot-Bugs und was weiß ich, aber man kam/kommt vorwärts. Es ist nicht jede Ecke instanziert (da wo ich rausfliege aus dem Spiel erschein ich auch wieder), es ist eine einzige große Welt wo man selbst nach knapp 2 Jahren noch unbekannte Ecken findet, in HG: L. spielste 10 Stunden und hast alles gesehn (wahnsinnig motivierend).

Wer ein Spiel wie Diablo2 haben möchte sollte auch D2 spielen (uralt, aber die Movies find ich sind immernoch der Hammer zwischen den Akten), das ist wie ich will ein Spiel wie WoW, aber fehlerfreier und paar anständige Quests <--- Alternative = 0 (wobei ich gestehn muß schon Warcraft 3 als Vorgeschichte zu WoW zu kennen und das Warcraft Universum an sich mich schon bissel anfickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Grüße


----------



## Avalanche (17. November 2007)

Ich habe kein Problem mit Hellgate, hab genau das bekommen, was ich erwartet habe, ein Hack'n Slay ala Diablo, aber in 3D, in düsterer Atmosphäre, mit interessanten Klassen und netter Grafik.


----------



## arieos (17. November 2007)

Ich habs mir aus der Videothek ausgeliehen und mal den Singleplayer ausprobiert .. nagut. man hängt erstmal dran. Die Zeit vergeht wie im Flug. Das rührt aber nur daher, das man halt im Itemsammel rausch ist .. udn dann .. ? Dann fällt einem irgendwie auf >> Moment, in diesem Tunnel war ich doch schonmal .. ach und hier wa ich auch .. es ist einfach sooo einfallslos udn so mies vom Design her. Jedes Level gleicht dem anderen und es ändert sich einfach nix. Ist ja toll, das Flagship content für die Abonennten ankündigt, das man im Umland von London "zocken" kann .. da wird dann auch wieder alles gleich aussehen ? 

Also so eintöniger ( Wortspiel, da ist auch der Soundtrack mit gemeint ) gehts wohl kaum. HG schnell wieder in der VIdeothek abgegeben und vom früheren Wunschzettel gestrichen.


----------



## Alpax (18. November 2007)

michs stört weniger das man so schnell durch is sondern die schier ENDLOSE zahl an Bugs ... des Spiel is verbuggter als alle anderen Spiele auf der ganzen weiten Welt ZUSAMMEN.


----------



## Tranodo (18. November 2007)

Bloodlight schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ich hab es in 1 woche geschafft in lvl 30 in hellgate zu kommen gerade haben wir den höllen lord ( der auch auf der hülle abgebildet ist ) gekillt ... und nun !!! : hat sich ein portal geöffnt das  quit game heist  und alle anderen ausgänge waren weg also mussten wir ducht ........ nun sind wir im alptraum modus das soll heisen das wir wider im startgebit sind und neu anfangen müssen ...
> ...



Ich geh mal aus, dass wenn man soviele Rechtschreibfehler hat, deine Verkäufer blind waren. Unten stand USK 18 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


/Ironie Off

Ja und? Dann verkaufs in Amazon oder so. Hellgate ist ein Klasse Spiel. Es ist  Geschmackssache. Mein Kumpel ist begeistert von dem Spiel. Und es grenzt einfach nur ein dummheit, wenn man es mit WoW vergleichen will. Das sind oberflächlich gesehen das gleiche. Aber wenn man genau hinschaut spalten sich die Spielwege allein schon beim Spielablauf. Das ewige geballer und Itemjagd macht es doch so toll. Und ich wette die Patches bringen es auch noch weit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destroyer1990_m (18. November 2007)

Was hier alle rum meckern kann ich nicht nach vollziehen! Ich habe es 1mal kurz angespielt beim Kollegen auf ner Lan als er das gezockt hat und ich finde es recht genial. Also ich werde mir es nächsten Monat holen und freu emich tierisch drauf. Und einfach nur items sammeln und rum kloppen ist sau funny zu 2oder so.
Naja jeder hat seinen eigenen geschmack... hellgate werde ich erstmal als nächstes zocken.

cya


----------



## Bomm3lX (18. November 2007)

Schon sehr armselig die Rechtschreibung im Titel, aber der Eröffnerpost ist ja noch eine Liga tiefer angesiedelt.

Geh bitte erst zur Schule und dann spiel irgendwas. Danke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wow-Gamer (18. November 2007)

Ich finde das Spiel super...habe auch Diablo 2 gezockt, daher stört das instanzierte mich nicht. Und auch der newstart nicht xD... Zahlen werde ich erst, wenn ich einen guten Grund wie mehr Contet finde!


Die ganze Meckerei erinnert mich stark an Gothic 3 und Vanguard, doch diese Spiele waren noch verbuggter etc... Wenn man mal im Boden feststeckt, dasss vllt sogar noch kurz vor dem super Gegenstand der gerade beim letzten mob gedroppt ist, man aber trotzdem 1cm zuweit weg ist^^ Aber egal ,dann macht man es halt nochmal, das Spiel ist gerade erst raus, da soll es keinen stören.
Wer sich darüber beschwert das allesgleich aussieht, der soll erstmal überlegen, ein u-bahn-tunnel/station sieht eig immer gleich aus. 
Das man es hinterher nochmal zocken kann finde ich sogar sehr n1, macht doch fun!!! Wer das nicht mag, der soll es sich nicht holen. Wer es trotzdem getan hat soll sich nicht beschweren, wurde ja vorher bereits verkündet. 

Mich würde interessieren, wer von den Buffed.de Mitarbeitern trotz dem newstart, gut findet... 

Nunja... Ich geh dann wieder Hg:L spieln...


----------



## Uktawa (19. November 2007)

Mal an die Leute hier, die sich nur all zu gerne über Rechtschreibfehler (oder Gramatikfehler) anderer hier aufregen/amüsieren: Selber besser machen und dann das Maul aufreissen. Wenn man sich über Fehler anderer aufregt aber selber nicht viel besser ist, sollte man lieber die Klappe halten.

Zum Thema:
Ich kann den Frust einiger Spieler hier schon verstehen. Wenn man D2 und HGL vergleicht, so wird einem schon klar das HGL weniger Inhalt dafür aber mehr Grafik/Effekte hat. Man kann ja schon fast von einem Blender reden. Da zeigt sich doch wieder all zu deutlich das Grafik alleine noch lange kein gutes Spiel macht.


----------



## zock_in (19. November 2007)

hihu....also ich wollte mir auch HellGate London kaufen aber da jetzt wie ich hier lese und höre wie Grottenschlecht es eigentlich sein soll werd ich langsam skeptisch...von wegen Spieldauer usw.

Ich finde, dass WoW ein gewisses Klischee an MMO´s hinterlassen hat im bezug auf Spieldauer und Möglichkeiten die Rüstung aufzuwerten, Berufe zu erlernen usw. Vor dieser Zeit hat man locker ein Spiel in 30 bis max.50 Stunden gespielt bzw. ist die Lust daran vergangen und WoW ... ja will mal bei 100 Stunden anfangen.

MFG, zock_in


----------



## Archimes (19. November 2007)

Wer von all den D2-Zocker hat wirklich D2 Chars bis Lvl99 gezockt? Wer von denen, die jetzt sagen, HGL hat keinen "Inhalt" und gleich mit WOW vergleicht, hat sich durchgelesen, welche Spielergruppe HGL anspricht? Wer von den WOW-Spielern, die hier herummaulen, spielte WOW am 12. 2.05?

Wer sagt, dass D2 besser ist als HGL? Was soll da besser sein? Die tolle isometrische Ansicht? Die Darstellung der Gegenstände? oder gar das Leveldesign? HGL wurde um 2 Monate zu früh released, bietet aber bei weitem mehr Action als D2.


----------



## Rankoro (19. November 2007)

Archimes schrieb:


> Wer von all den D2-Zocker hat wirklich D2 Chars bis Lvl99 gezockt? Wer von denen, die jetzt sagen, HGL hat keinen "Inhalt" und gleich mit WOW vergleicht, hat sich durchgelesen, welche Spielergruppe HGL anspricht? Wer von den WOW-Spielern, die hier herummaulen, spielte WOW am 12. 2.05?
> 
> Wer sagt, dass D2 besser ist als HGL? Was soll da besser sein? Die tolle isometrische Ansicht? Die Darstellung der Gegenstände? oder gar das Leveldesign? HGL wurde um 2 Monate zu früh released, bietet aber bei weitem mehr Action als D2.


Verflixt hab D2 nur bis Level 83 gezockt (Asche auf mein Haupt), aber nach keiner Ahnung welcher Zeit war einfach die Luft raus (aber es waren Monate, wo wir uns zum Teil in dem Spiel nur aus Spaß und Gier an Items durch die Gegner geschnetzelt hatten) bzw. hab danach irgendwas anderes gezockt, ist halt ein Weilchen her, aber der O-Ton unter den Freunden ist heute noch ab und zu da mal wieder D2 zu installieren. Und ich behaupte das D2 besser als HG: L. ist

Ich sage das HG: L. keinen Inhalt hat. Weil viele der Gegner und die Höllengegenden habe ich schon, auch wenn nur in 2D, in Diablo gesehn (soweit zur Kreativität und zum Design des Games). Ähm und wo bitte mehr Action, die bist in HG: L. um Action zu haben einfach nur so schnell overpowerd das es wie Action aussieht die keine ist. Bei D2 mußtest du dir schon überlegen rennst du in die Massen rein oder lockst sie auseinander, und trotzdem war immer Action vorhanden. Auch vergleiche ich HG nicht mit WoW, weil es eben nicht zu vergleichen geht. 

Und was speziell WoW betrifft, da bin ich schon seid 9.1.2005 dabei.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße


----------



## Tikume (20. November 2007)

Archimes schrieb:


> Wer von den WOW-Spielern, die hier herummaulen, spielte WOW am 12. 2.05?



Mach 11. Februar draus, da war Euro Release 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dodg3r (20. November 2007)

Also ich finde das Spiel ganz gut, ich habe von vorn herrein gewusst das es nunmal kein mmorpg ist (selbst mit dem ongoing content nicht, der im payed modus verfügbar ist dann. Es ist eben ein typisches hack&slay nach Bill roper, so what? Ich als eingefleischter Diablo 2-Zocker hab mich sofort heimisch gefühlt. Man kanns eben keine 10 Tage am Stück spielen weils dann ende ist. Aber für diejenigen, die mal eben monster metzeln gehen wollen ohne viel Aufwand ist es eine gelungene Alternative zu Diablo find ich.


----------



## Schleppel (20. November 2007)

hm, also ich finds ein super game! die abstürz bugs--lol---einmal in 4std vielleicht aber nur. chat usw wird morgen früh gefixt, gut man kommt zZ nur bis lvl50 und da heult schon im vorfeld ejder dass die letzten lvls so schwer sind ... ja eh alle foren voll mit comments^^

also kaufen kaufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoppolino (21. November 2007)

hi 
muss auch mal meine Meinung abgeben. 
Mir macht das Spiel richtig Spaß und ich will es nicht mit WOW vergleichen, kann nur sagen habe WOW als causal gespielt und rühre es seit HGL nicht mehr an. Für einen der nebenbei ein fesselendes Game sucht ist es bestens geeignet. Motivierend sind die tollen Item Drops und deren Modifikationen und die abwechslungsreichen Charakterklassen und deren Skillung.
Mir macht es Spass und ich bin auch froh ein Spiel zu Spielen das nicht mein gesamtes RL beinflußt. Ich will es nicht 3 Jahre spielen !! 

Nie vergessen es ist doch nur ein Spiel.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (22. November 2007)

joa seit ersten einloggen auch kein wow mehr nach 2,5 jahren^^fehlt mir ja schon einbisserle, aber in hgL gibts soo viel zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uktawa (22. November 2007)

Schleppel schrieb:


> joa seit ersten einloggen auch kein wow mehr nach 2,5 jahren^^fehlt mir ja schon einbisserle, aber in hgL gibts soo viel zu tun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Naja..warten wir mal 2 Wochen. Mal sehen ob Du dann noch der selben Meinung bist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Mehl (23. November 2007)

Heyho^^
Also ich hab mir das Spiel auch vor ca. 1 1/2 Wochen zugelegt und muss sagen
das es schon einen heiden Spaß macht.
Als ich die ersten Meinungen so gelesen habe musste ich etwas schmunzeln.
Ich bin auch erst LVL20 aber ich spiele nebenbei auch noch WoW und
arbeiten tu ich auch noch.
Finde es irgendwie schade das es bei LVL30 schon "zu ende" sein soll.
Bis jetzt gefällt mir das "Sinnlose Zombieschlachten" recht gut und ich denke
ich werd es auch noch bis zum ende spielen, aber ob ich dann auf einem
erhöhten Schwierigkeitsgrad weitermache weiß ich noch nicht.

Ein Flopp ist der Single-Player Modus auf keinen Fall da es einfach lust auf mehr macht
und dazu wird man noch richtig gefesselt.

@alle die sich über die kurze Spieldauer beschweren
Schaut euch mal Call of Duty 1 an, dort ist die Spielzeit noch kürzer und es war
trozdem ein sehr gutes spiel . (Soll nur als Vergleich dienen)

Ansonsten wünsch ich noch viel spaß in der Hölle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG
Mehl


----------



## Schleppel (27. November 2007)

> ZITAT(Schleppel @ 22.11.2007, 04:32)
> 
> joa seit ersten einloggen auch kein wow mehr nach 2,5 jahren^^fehlt mir ja schon einbisserle, aber in hgL gibts soo viel zu tun
> 
> ...



grml, ja es kribelt eh schon sehr...oder is das die frische naht am handrücken unterm verband  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
----------------------------


> Finde es irgendwie schade das es bei LVL30 schon "zu ende" sein soll.



du kannst zZ lvl 50 werden


----------



## Varnamys (18. Dezember 2007)

Nightwraith schrieb:


> Was ein Blödsinn...der Text war doch mit Warnung...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wo finde ich denn bitte an diesem Text eine Warnung:

" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ja akt 5..." ???

Muss mir wohl irgendwie entgangen sein.

Zum Thema Hellgate.... habs seit Wochen nicht mehr angepackt. Das letzte Mal als bei meinem Freund das Internet nicht ging....


----------



## spaten (17. Januar 2008)

man sollte meinen das Games geprüft wien Kühlschrank auf den markt kommen, tun sie aber nicht..

ich warte mit dem spielekauf mindestens ein halbes jahr.
sollte ich doch mal ein spiel ab release kaufen, so werde ich einen teufel tun und jeden müll der mir in diesem spiel auffällt anzuprangern, abgesehen vom inhalt.
Es ist  lächerlich wie viele sachen gleich verdonnert werden, ohne auch nur die geringste idee zu haben, das das game immer noch in der "nicht abgeschlossenen phase" ist... soll heissen solange nicht einige grundlegende patches nach dem release eingespielt wurden bzw es nicht einige angekündigte patchdays liefen, muss ich mir im klaren sein das ich ne beta spiele.

___
mal abgesehen von ladezeiten ist hellgate ein netter zeitvertreib, da ich mir meinen letzten stand mit dem charakter gar nicht gross merken muss, und auch sonst nichts wirklich so wichtig wäre.
___


----------



## Golgoroth67 (26. Januar 2008)

Ich hab leider auch den Fehler gemacht, mir das Game zu kaufen und wurde megaenttäuscht. Ich dachte auf die Diablo Macher kann man sich mal verlassen. Aber weit gefehlt, die wollen doch auch nix anderes als Kohle. Auf jeden Fall sind 10 Euro im Monat für ein voll instanziertes Game mit einer so schlechten Qualität einfach viel zu viel. Mehr als einen 5er dürften die gar nicht nehmen und für die Frechheit was die Release nannten, müsste sowie erstmal jeder mindestens 3 Freimonate kriegen. Jetzt ist ja Patch 1.0 draußen, Stonehenge soll es reissen. Aber meinen Partymember kann ich nur in hohen Details sehen, wenn wir in eine Inze gehen und auch nur, wenn wir beide dieselben Einstellungen haben. Für 10 Euro im Monat kriegen die es nichtmal hin, dass ich in der Stadt die anderen Chars hochauflösend sehe, das ist der Witz des Jahres. An alle potentiellen Käufer: macht bloß nicht denselben Fehler wie ich und unterstützt die auch noch!


----------



## drudown77 (5. Februar 2008)

Ich habe es auch so ungefähr 2-3 gezockt,dann war ich stufe 30,endboss gelegt....um dann im alptraum zu starten...

bis 30 ging es ja schnell mit dem leveln aber jetzt auf 36 ufff immer lääänger^^

naja heute habe ich mein abo bekommen,aber jetzt habe ich überhaupt keine lust mehr auf das game,2400 gamer zur prime time sagen leider alles,da logge ich mich lieber in mythos ein!!

das is ma ein geiles game,vieles zwar geklaut aber richtig hammer!

dafür würde ich sogar 10 euro im monat auf den tisch haun....
ja solche spiele können sie,da haben sie es drauf...wenn da noch paar klassen dazu kommen,wird es richtig gut werden.

mfg


----------



## zhorin (7. Februar 2008)

Jop - find auch was da kam mit Hellgate war nur ne bessere Beta - ein Game was jetzt oder vor 2 Monaten auf den Markt kam darf net mehr die gleichen Fehler haben die die Konkurrenz bereits vor Jahren gemacht hat - auch ist es - sogeil Diablo 2 damals auch war - heut leider net mehr Zeitgemäss so wenig an Spiel an sich zu liefern. Viel zu viel Geld für viel zu wenig Content da kann auch die an sich recht hübsche Grafik net hinwegtäuschen ... spätestens nach 1 mal durchzocken hat man alles gesehen - die Handvoll Gegnermodels sind schon ein wenig mager - naja immerhin sind sie mal grösser mal kleiner oder haben ne andere Farbe ... die zufallsgenerierten Level sind auch nix neues mehr nachdem man alles mal gesehen hat - alles stetig nach dem gleichen Muster gestrickt und das einzige was noch motiviert nachdem man einmal durchgespielt hat ist die Hatz nach dem nächsten Item - damals zwar bewährt und toll bei Diablo aber heutzutage holt man da keinem mehr hinter dem Ofen mit vor.

Selbst hatt ich es auch selbst gekauft - da sind in Spielezeitschriften bessere und vom Inhalt umfangreichere Games drin... und bis auf 34 gezockt und es war net sonderlich fesselnd und Fehler waren überall - manche Level waren nicht abgeschlossen - so konnte ich damals in das "schwarze Nichts" laufen weil einfach mal paar Wände gefehlt haben - Questmobs die net da waren erheitern auch sehr und nicht zu vergessen die endlosen Spieleabstürze aber unter Umständen ist es ja auch nur ein Feature um den MultiplayerModus eine Daseinsberechtigung zu geben kann man doch so wenigstens sich immer wieder zu der Gruppe porten wenn man mal wieder rausflog und sich neu einloggen musste und wieder in der letzten Station steht ( unglaublich nervig wenn man allein spielt und sich bereits durch 3 Gebiete gezergt hat und schon den Ausgang zur nächsten Station sieht und dann den Desktophintergrunf erblickt - hurra ) - Mein persönliches Highlight war den Endboss endlich im 4. Versuch zu killen ( 3x war das Prog wieder abgeschmiert ) dann gleichzeitig mit dem Boss zu sterben und mich nicht wiederbeleben zu können - hurra - neu eingeloggt und dann tauchte der Endboss net mehr auf nachdem man die Vorbosse gekillt hatte - hurra - 17 Versuche später wollts dann doch wieder gehen - nunja ab in die nächste Schwierigkeitsstufe und alles war gleich - nunja net alles die Level der Mobs waren angepasst aber sonst ALLES gleich - das ist so brilliant wie genial von den Programmieren sie müssen wirkliche Monate damit zugebracht haben das so genial hinzubekommen.

Mein Fazit:
Auf mich macht es eher den Eindruck als wäre in der Entwicklungsphase das Geld ausgegangen bzw brauchte dringend Geld in der Kasse - den Hype und den Ruf der Entwickler aus Diablo Zeiten also fix ausgenutzt und fix eine Beta Version die erst halbfertig war und lieblos zusammengeschustert wurde für teuer Geld auf den Markt geworfen ( und 55 Euro sind definitiv zu viel ) - das Geld abgegriffen noch paar Leute geködert mit den Super Abo Möglichkeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jo nochmal 10 Euro monatlich *hurra* ...
Kauft ja auch keiner ein Auto ohne Sitze und Lenkrad zahlt Steuern und Versicherung und hofft darauf dass irgendwann das Lenkrad und die Sitze nachgeliefert werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Langfristig denk ich wirds das Game net mehr geben - zuviele Spieler wurden einfach nur abgeschreckt und verprellt und zuwenig Leute die zocken macht das nur unrentabel auf lange Sicht ...


----------



## Deathcrusher (6. März 2008)

habs nur bis lvl 22 gespielt obs ich noch bis zum ende schaffe is fraglich.

klar die schnellen monstermetzeleien machen anfangs einen heidenspass, grade wenn man vorher sowas lahmes wie wow gespielt hat.

Allerdings nerven schon nach wenigen stunden die immer gleichen level. Auf das Zufallsprinzip hätten sie lieber verzichten sollen, und stattdessen abwechslungsreich designte Level entwerfen sollen. Die Story is zudem megalangweilig und wird absolut öde präsentiert.

Nein ich denke das Hellgate zurecht der Megaflop geworden is. Hat zwar nette Ansätze kann im Kern aber nich überzeugen. Und  ein aktionbetontes Kampfsystem allein macht noch lange kein gutes spiel aus. Ich denke heutzutage kann man da wirklich mehr erwarten

Mein Tipp. Enclave kaufen. Das is zwar von 2003 sieht aber immer noch ganz hübsch aus und is auch hack `n slay hat aber abwechslungsreicherer Levels und ne einigermaßen tragbare Story.


----------



## simoni (7. März 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Ich kann mich da nur anschliessen.
> Game gekauft, 2 Tage später wieder deinstalliert, und geärgert das ich soviel Kohle investiert habe. -Wird mir nicht mehr passieren!
> 
> Story öde, Level genau so und das Kampfsystem hat mich überhaupt nicht überzeugt.



kann ich nur bestätigen.
Habs mir damals kurz nach Release geholt und nach 2 Tagen nie wieder angefasst. War einfach eintönig und total verbuggt.


----------



## Nevad (23. März 2008)

Ich spiele es schon lange und finde es immernoch super!
Die Kluft zwischen Subscribern und Non-Subscribern finde ich aber viel zu groß :-/


----------



## Equilibrio (1. April 2008)

Ich muss sagen , ich spiele es auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , bin bis jetzt recht zufrieden ^^ da ich  voll wenig zeit habe zum zokken kann ich net gerade sagen "ich habs in 3 tagen durch" ^^. Muss aber gestehen , das ich auch finde das die Entwickler dieses "Spiels" dem Volk eine Beta angedreht haben. Was ich aber gut finde ist das sie sich den Multiplayer Modus Intensiv vornehmen und noch große veränderungen starten wollen. Also würd ich meinen erstmal abwarten und Tee trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Zidinjo (6. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Super^^

Rechtschreibfehler ist doch egal


----------



## Magickevin (17. April 2008)

ich finde  das spiel nicht schlecht jedoch ist es nicht mein ding habs beim freund gezockt und dafür 50€ zu blechen ist nicht normal.

Für mich ist es so Ich bleibe bei Diablo2 und WoW viele sachen noch zu machen Totenbeschwörer equipen und ama hochzocken.


Wer noch einmal lust hat bzw wer diablo2 spielt kann mir ja denn mal bescheid sagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blah (11. Mai 2008)

Helix schrieb:


> Jungs ....
> 
> Es war schonn immer bekannt das die normale Kaufversion 40 Spielstunden enthält und nicht mehr ...
> Also da kann man ja ausrechnen dass man bald fertig ist . Und wenn man die Story mitliest merkt man schnell wo es zum Ende kommt.
> ...



Bei Zelda Twilight Princess hab ich 45 Spielstunden und bin erst bei Zanto (hab aber auch dazwischen die NebenQuest gemacht)


----------



## [DM]Zottel (27. Mai 2008)

Hellgate London ist für mich eines der besten Spiele welche es derzeit auf dem Markt gibt weil es so anderst ist.

a.) Die Community ist recht klein aber dafür sehr nett. Man findet im Handumdrehen Leute mit denen man was unternehmen kann und bis auf die Goldfarmer ist der Chat auch relativ flame frei

b.) Keiner beschwert sich dass dein Equipment zu schlecht wäre :-)

c.) Man geht online, geht in ne Instanz und hat sofort Action. Kein Buff Mats farmen, kein bescheuerter Ruf, keine Raidgruppensuche....es ist einfach Stressfrei - online und action. Kein 20 Minuten auf dem Windreiter hocken ^^

d.) Es läuft nicht jeder mit T4 oder S2 rum da die Items Random generiert werden. Allgemein ist der Itemwahn nicht so extrem wie in anderen Games.

e.) Das Online Zocken ist in der Grundversion kostenlos - was beschwert ihr Euch?


----------



## Flo80 (5. Juni 2008)

[DM schrieb:
			
		

> Zottel' post='590663' date='27.05.2008, 13:43']
> Hellgate London ist für mich eines der besten Spiele welche es derzeit auf dem Markt gibt weil es so anderst ist.
> 
> a.) Die Community ist recht klein aber dafür sehr nett. Man findet im Handumdrehen Leute mit denen man was unternehmen kann und bis auf die Goldfarmer ist der Chat auch relativ flame frei
> ...



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Ich spiel zwar auch noch WoW als Main-Game^^ aber HGL ist eine willkommene Abwechslung, wo ich auch gern bereit bin und dies auch mache, 10 EUR im Monat zu investieren. Mir gefällt besonders, dadurch, das ich einen Scharfschützen habe, die Vermischung von Ego-Shooter und RPG. Und wem es nicht gefällt, der brauch es sich ja auch net zu holen.


----------

